# **Official Raw Supershow Discussion Thread 10/31**



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

First ever discussion thread. 



WWE.com said:


> Careful what you wish for, CM Punk. After asking for a WWE Title Match against Alberto Del Rio on Monday night’s Raw Supershow, it appears the anti-establishment Superstar may finally get what he wants – but only if he can overcome The World’s Strongest Man.
> 
> The Executive Vice President of Talent Relations and Interim General Manager of Raw, John Laurinaitis, issued a statement arranging a match on Monday night between Punk and World Heavyweight Champion Mark Henry. Should Punk prevail, he will earn a WWE Title Match at Survivor Series against Alberto Del Rio. For Mr. Laurinaitis’ full statement, please see below:
> 
> ...


So far we've got:

Muppets
Rock's answer
Punk/Henry
Cole/JR

Could be a decent Raw. Hoping we don't get too much Nash stuff but obviously we'll get a promo. Don't want Punk to beat Henry clean because that'd be ridiculous at this point and to waste away Henry's streak of wins here would be questionable.

Discuss...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I expect Del Rio and Show to run in on the punk match and teddy long to make a straight up tag team match. Punk will get his shot regardless.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

They have already announced a lot of things for this show which is great because it actually makes me want to watch lol. We'll find out if Punk gets his match, we'll find out if Cole will get fired, we'll find out Rock's answer and the Muppets will be there! Sounds like a pretty darn good show already imo and that's without whatever else they do with Orton, Seamus, Ryder, Christian, Rhodes, Ziggler etc so yeah, I think this Raw has the makings of a good show.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I sort of want to see Ziggler/Ryan in a decent length match to see if Ryan can work at all. If he can put on a solid match with Ziggler than I might not have a problem with a short feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Can't wait to see how Punk doesn't go over clean.

For some reason, I am mildly interested in the Rock/Cena vs Miz/Truth segment to see how it comes off, if Rock is there, if he's gonna get attacked, etc. I shouldn't be but there's nothing else really going on.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I expect Rock's return will be saved for a later date, and that he'll appear via satellite this week. It'd be a nice surprise if he does actually show up though.

I fully expect CM Punk to win either by DQ or count out and get his championship match at Survivor Series. There's no way he's beating Henry clean.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Raw should be good. Rock's decision, Punk v Henry, Cole's challenge and the stipulation involved, yeah looks like a better than normal Raw.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

I hope The Muppets are just kept in one backstage segment, maybe two. I can deal with that.

No way Punk is beating Henry clean. Shouldnt happen either. Count out/DQ win is the odds on favorite.

Cole/JR segment is gonna suck. But im all for it if it gets rid of Cole for a while.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Punk should beat Henry clean. Just for the hell of it. 

If the reports of Miz/Truth going to Orlando to train with Rock are true, then I definitely see a taped segment where Rock tells everyone, "via satellite" that he will team with Cena, then cue Miz/Truth coming out of nowhere and laying out the Rock.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Before I get a berating, what time is RAW on for English viewers now that the clocks gone back, or is it the same time as always...

The muppet segments should be good, here's hoping anyway


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

Same as always.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk should beat Henry clean. Just for the hell of it.
> 
> If the reports of Miz/Truth going to Orlando to train with Rock are true, then I definitely see a taped segment where Rock tells everyone, "via satellite" that he will team with Cena, then cue Miz/Truth coming out of nowhere and laying out the Rock.


you are creative,wwe should sign u


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

*NOTE for UK guys* (and I think everyone else in Europe?) RAW is on 1 hour earlier due to the end of British Summer Time. I should note that the Sky EPG still shows RAW at 2am, however this is an error as it should be 1am UK time as the USA clocks have not changed.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Pretty excited for RAW honestly.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

I demand a segment between the Cookie Monster and CM Punk!


----------



## Legion Of Hell (Apr 9, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

Repped.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

adri17 said:


> I demand a segment between the Cookie Monster and CM Punk!


I haven't been flown out unfortunately.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

SOOOO pumped for the muppets!!


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I expect a trainwreck of a show:

JR vs Cole

The Muppets

The Boogeyman


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm very oddly pumped for Punk/Henry for some reason... with Punk's new top babyface status, and Henry's monster run as a heel, plus considering what's on the line this match is pretty big match with the current WWE roster... I mean it's no Punk/HHH, Cena/HHH, Punk/Cena, Taker/HHH, or anything even close to that, but it just has this aura of a pretty big TV match to me. Amazing considering where the two guys were just 5 months ago.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

So the Rock has been confirmed for RAW. Will he bring it in person or via satellite? Would laugh if we saw Punk or Cena with a 'I bring it via satellite' t-shirt later on in the show.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

as long justin king is out their doing his shit! it'll be all gewd


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Not a Muppets fan at all, but other than them being there it seems like a solid show and thats without everything else that hasn't been announced yet.



kokepepsi said:


>


Yes, in a match with Morrison of course XD


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

optikk sucks said:


> So the Rock has been confirmed for RAW. Will he bring it in person or via satellite? Would laugh if we saw Punk or Cena with a 'I bring it via satellite' t-shirt later on in the show.


What!?!?! The Rock actually coming to a TV show? The Rock actually leaving his livng room? Areyouseriousbro?

Can't find the fucking hash tag on my keyboard


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

kennedy=god said:


> What!?!?! The Rock actually coming to a TV show? The Rock actually leaving his livng room? Areyouseriousbro?
> 
> Can't find the fucking hash tag on my keyboard


Cant do anything when your not booked or logically can fit in with the show lol


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Steve. said:


> Not a Muppets fan at all, but other than them being there it seems like a solid show and thats without everything else that hasn't been announced yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, in a match with Morrison of course XD


I think someone on here photoshopped kermit pinning morrison and has it as their sig.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

CC91 said:


> I expect a trainwreck of a show:
> 
> JR vs Cole
> 
> ...




No boogeyman hopefully, but it has all the potential makings of one of the classic RAW failures. I bet Big Dick Johnson makes an appearance just for the hell of it


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Punk should beat Henry clean. Just for the hell of it.
> 
> If the reports of Miz/Truth going to Orlando to train with Rock are true, then I definitely see a taped segment where Rock tells everyone, "via satellite" that he will team with Cena, then cue Miz/Truth coming out of nowhere and laying out the Rock.


In the words of Zach Ryder :

Are you serious, Bro? 

There were reports of Miz/Truth training with the Rock in Orlando? :shocked:

My god a segment with them beating down the Rock would..ummm..errr..ROCK!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

The beatdown on The Rock is most likely going to happen.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ And that's(hopefully) THE TRUTH, THE WHOLE TRUTH, AND NOTHING BUT.....THE TRUTH.


and it's Awesome.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm not looking forward to the muppets crap, but Im pumped for the Rock stuff, and Punk/Henry. Also looking forward to the fallout with Triple h/Nash.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I hope the show opens with the muppets theme


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Should be an awesome show and the show might actually start with something other than ITS TIME TO PLAY THE GAME.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

i think rock will be on a taped promo at the start of the show .. then clears the ring at the end 

(for those who don't know , he accidentally leaked that he arrived in ATL on his twitter , then deleted it in less than a minute)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

To be honest, that would he awesome and I think we would all mark. 

I just hate things like twitter and other social media websites simply for this sort of thing. I'd of loved for it to of just been a secret and The Rock showing up to be a special mark out moment, like they were years ago. Like the whole Mick Foley thing too, why would they say he's showing up? Keep the surprise and get us shocked and the wow factor back.

Same thing with Kevin Nash at the Rumble, got him arriving at the local airport where the Rumble was held, hair and facial hair dyed black, quite clearly going to show up at the Rumble and then when he does, I still marked out and the crowd were electric but it would of been so much more amazing if I didn't know he was showing up.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Spoiler: Raw






> -- At least three Muppet performers are scheduled for Raw—Steve Whitmire, Eric Jacobson and Bill Barretta. Therefore, all of the major Muppet characters sans Gonzo will be at WWE's disposal. It is unknown whether Gonzo's handler Dave Goelz is scheduled for the event.
> 
> *-- The Muppet performers were asked to prepare for a segment in which Statler and Waldorf handle commentary duties. This will likely occur during "The Michael Cole Challenge.*"






Fucking yes!


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

D.M.N. said:


> *NOTE for UK guys* (and I think everyone else in Europe?) RAW is on 1 hour earlier due to the end of British Summer Time. I should note that the Sky EPG still shows RAW at 2am, however this is an error as it should be 1am UK time as the USA clocks have not changed.


Yay hour earlier

I also have the same sentiments as RocKCity for his spoiler


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

optikk sucks said:


> So the Rock has been confirmed for RAW. Will he bring it in person or via satellite? Would laugh if we saw Punk or Cena with a 'I bring it via satellite' t-shirt later on in the show.


CM Punk has nothing to do with The Rock,it not make sense ok?


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Stoked for the Muppets. Excited for the show in general. Happy Halloween!


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

There are 3 reasons to watch this Raw: 

1. The Michael Cole challenge 
2. Muppets
3. The Rock


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

wwffans123 said:


> CM Punk has nothing to do with The Rock,it not make sense ok?


'it not make sense'

I guess you haven't seen or heard the times that Punk has insulted the Rock on RAW?


----------



## nba2k10 (Mar 26, 2011)

This raw does not even feel like a buildup for the 2 biggest ppv of the year. What a shame. Dont care to much about the muppets. Obviously Cole is going to win. Henry/Punk will end in a dq. Rock will do a tape promo. 


Only excited to see what The Rock is going to do, Kevin Nash, and to see if Undertaker will return or Kane.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Some Froggie gunna get they ass kicked
Some Froggie gunna get they wig split


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Your_Solution said:


> Some Froggie gunna get they ass kicked
> Some Froggie gunna get they wig split


Some Froggie is gonna get *GOT!*


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

An R-Truth/Muppets segment NEEDS to happen.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Some of the Superstars' pre-show planted tweets are hilarious. They are getting replies and RTs, so the whole twitter WWE push seems to be serving their purpose of advancing characters and promoting the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"Why is Christian always calling for one more match?"

"Hopefully so he can burn this show to the ground."

But after the past Raws and them trying to write comedy for the other people that have get hosted, I'm not expecting much out of this except lots of Hornswoggle.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

pray cena keeps his mouth jizz in order this week :0


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Is this a three hour show?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Silent Alarm said:


> Is this a three hour show?



No. A guy from England posted earlier about the end of their equivalent of Daylight Savings Time which is why it may start earlier for you as well


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, 1am for us guys in the UK.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm in a bit of a Muppets craze right now. Seriously, how are Dr. Teeth & The Electric Mayhem NOT in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame?!?!?!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, I know about the earlier start due to DST but Sky has RAW advertised from 1am to 4:15am.

Thank God it's not a three hour show, they're usually shit.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to the show tonight, hope I ain't dissapointed.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

daryl74 said:


> pray cena keeps his mouth jizz in order this week :0


Noooo! I want this thread to turn into "Raw is Cena's Spit Bubble, Part Deux."


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Rock will not show up 
why people so happy and think it will be true???????


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

how long till the show starts


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't see how people are so excited for this Muppets thing. I loved them as a child especially the cartoon one where there were babies, but I tune into WWE for wrestling. Hopefully they don't go overboard. (MIZ FEARS KERMIT)


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

WWE does get a pass on things like this. I'm not sure why exactly. I mean I remember when WCW brought Chucky onto their show and people HATED it. It was the same thing basically. Bring in a puppet character to promote a movie (I believe Bride of Chucky was coming out), and for some reason, WCW didn't get the "Well its entertainment" argument. I'm not saying the Chucky stuff was good, but WCW got blasted for it just for doing it at all. 

Am I excited for The Muppets? Well I'm tense. I think it could be a fun one night deal. I'm a big fan of The Muppets. Honestly, moreso for them than I am wrestling these days, but part of me also thinks its going to be typical WWE comedy which is usually painful & horrible. Hopefully they just let The Muppet Performers come up with the stuff.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

There was also talk yesterday of a Divas Halloween costume type of deal. 

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...onights-show-new-top-ufc-fight-fox-debut-punk

my Predict for raw tonight.

Mark Henry beat C.M. Punk.

Michael Cole beat Jim Ross by dq.

Eve & Kelly Kelly beat The Bella Twins in a Divas Halloween costume match.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

anyone can tell me Raw start time
thanks!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Any chance of a Goldust cameo in full ring attire?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> anyone can tell me Raw start time
> thanks!


1 hour and 23 minutes


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

chr1st0 said:


> 1 hour and 23 minutes


thanks


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

hopefully Awesome Truth makes an attempt to take out the Muppets but Cena makes the save only to get whooped by the two and then the great one makes the save


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

When I saw that the Muppets were appearing, I assumed it was the IWC. 

Oops.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

who can share Raw live stream link

i live in hong kong i want to see The Rock


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

will justin king appear tonight! since he is the major draw atm


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

wwffans123 said:


> who can share Raw live stream link
> 
> i live in hong kong i want to see The Rock


Asking for streams? Lol


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

METTY said:


> Asking for streams? Lol


What?


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Henry will win by DQ. Possibly Nash will come out and hit on Punk.

That will hopefully give the fued something to go on, other than a 6 week break.


----------



## Guya (Oct 31, 2011)

PHStream, they have usa network there, works fine with me.

I don't know what to think of this muppet raw tonight, should i laugh or cry, i hope it won't be another disapointment.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

wwffans123 said:


> What?


go to justin tv and search raw! there are about 20 different raw streams on it


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

argh I'm starting to get tired 

Hopefully I'll perk up once it starts, I'm fairly excited for the muppets!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Guya said:


> PHStream, they have usa network there, works fine with me.
> 
> I don't know what to think of this muppet raw tonight, should i laugh or cry, i hope it won't be another disapointment.


thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


WWE4Eva266 said:


> go to justin tv and search raw! there are about 20 different raw streams on it


thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until Raw start?


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

i find justin tv better because there is an open chat next to it and you get to see all the cena sucks comments and the sexual comments towards vickie lol it's quite funny


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> i find justin tv better because there is an open chat next to it and you get to see all the cena sucks comments and the sexual comments towards vickie lol it's quite funny


too laggy for me


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Fuck Justin.TV, its all about those random *must be searched for* streams lol


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> too laggy for me


is use phstream to watch pokemon lol but other then that i use justin tv! it's not laggy for me at all


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> is use phstream to watch pokemon lol but other then that i use justin tv! it's not laggy for me at all


Screw the muppets, I want pokemon on RAW now!!!


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

chr1st0 said:


> Screw the muppets, I want pokemon on RAW now!!!


snorlax vs mark henry!! MAKE IT HAPPEN!!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah man its all about that Pikachu vs Onix


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> snorlax vs mark henry!! MAKE IT HAPPEN!!


Snorlax = Ratings


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Nimbus said:


> How long until Raw start?


-45min


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What I want: 

- Science Skit with Dr. Bunsen Honeydew & Beeker. 
- Statler & Waldorf on Commentary
- Crazy Harry Working Pyro. 

Do at least one of those things, this show will be a win!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't even know all the muppets. I only know Kermit The Frog :/


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

30 mins folks...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Rock's back right?

CM Punk/Rock confrontation please


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> Rock's back right?
> 
> CM Punk/Rock confrontation please


It's 50/50 whether he shows in person...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

is this a 3 hour show?


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> Rock's back right?
> 
> CM Punk/Rock confrontation please


via satellite


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

instead of NCIS before RAW tonight I'm watching 2 Broke Girls on CBS, then I will watch the opening segment and go pick up Uncharted 3...thank God for DVR


----------



## kennedyniles (Oct 16, 2011)

I honestly can't wait!


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

sheamus and beaker? cmon 2 kick ass red heads


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

The Rock tweeted this 2 minutes ago



> On set @ NASA. Night shoots. Caffeine: check. 50 caliber rounds: check. Let's shoot. #GIJoe http://pic.twitter.com/fYgJ2CDQ


Either he is just trolling us, or his response will be via satellite


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Edit - Beat me to it^


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Muppet Raw has potential. Let's just hope it's not a throw-away Raw because it's Halloween and we get nothing but Teddy Long Tag Matches (TLTM). 

A lot of people will miss Raw in the Northeast tonight.. 3.1 Million without power! Here's a pic from my workplace running on a generator


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

I bring it.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Speaking of Pokemon, a couple weeks ago, a guys in our school got suspeneded for jacking off to Pokemon in the library when it was packed.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm ready to mark out for some Muppets, bring it on bitches


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Muppet Raw has potential. Let's just hope it's not a throw-away Raw because it's Halloween and we get nothing but Teddy Long Tag Matches (TLTM).
> 
> A lot of people will miss Raw in the Northeast tonight.. 3.1 Million without power! Here's a pic from my workplace running on a generator


What do you do?


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Speaking of Pokemon, a couple weeks ago, a guys in our school got suspeneded for jacking off to Pokemon in the library when it was packed.


oh , okay .. wait , what ?!!


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

WTF 11 pages before RAW starts??

What's so interesting?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

dudeme13 said:


> What do you do?


Looks like he plays league of legends for a living. On a serious note, if anyone does play League of Legends, PM me your user I'll invite you to friends maybe we can get some games goin' on.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bring it live Rock!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

^: Usually way more.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

HERE WE GO


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

MUPPETS AND MICHAEL COLE CHALLENGE IM SO FUCKING PUMPED


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

ShaggyK said:


> WTF 11 pages before RAW starts??
> 
> What's so interesting?


Muppets, duh.

I hate when people ask stupid questions.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rocky Mark said:


> oh , okay .. wait , what ?!!


It's exactly as it sounds. Apparently, it was a picture of Pikachu, but his tail was shaped like a dildo, and it was being shoved up his ass. He was wanking off to pokeporn in the library.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Speaking of Pokemon, a couple weeks ago, a guys in our school got suspeneded for jacking off to Pokemon in the library when it was packed.


LOL Where do you live?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

guess The Rock isn't appearing live but he will confirm via taped segment


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

its time


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

All hyped here!!!lets go!


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

LET'S GO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Here we go. 

LETS GO MUPPETS!!!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

HERE COMES 2!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

let's roll


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

dudeme13 said:


> What do you do?


We're a 24/7/365 Video Monitoring Security surveillance company. Viewpoint CRM


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Rocky already


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Fuck. Had high hopes. Fuck you, Rocky.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

VIA Satellite


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao via satallite


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Goldberg?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Via satellite. YES!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

here we goooo

VIA SATELLITE


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The Rock is bringing it... via satellite


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THE MOTHER FUCKING ROCK!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Via sat


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Yuck.

I hope Cena beats him at Mania. I'm serious.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

he brings it via satellite


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Via Satellite


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

SAtellite son.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The Rock said no, so obvious.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

-____-


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

HELL NO


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao blown off


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

FUCK YES HE SAID NO!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Hell no!


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

AW NAW NINJA


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

LMAO


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

no?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

THEGREATEST BITCHES
FUCK CENA


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HA!*


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

AW HELL NO


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

haha he said no


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

sharkboy22 said:


> Muppets, duh.
> 
> I hate when people ask stupid questions.


How the fuck is that a stupid question? 

I'm sorry I don't follow every thing that goes on Tuesday through Sunday in the WWE. I watch RAW, then I wait for next week. I'm sorry I don't know every detail of RAW before it airs. Dickhead.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I knew he would deny it at first.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh fuck no...don't accept, Rock. Goddamnit!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL!!! ROCKY IS AWESOME!!! 

Fuck Cena!! 

OK, why does the WWE keep panning out to the Arena? I mean just keep it on Rocky!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

So they are going the Rocky gets beat down by Miz and R-Truth and then agrees to team with Cena route. Clever.


Is it just me or did sattelite Rock get absolutely no reaction at all when he appeared?


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

He wil lcome out at the end then


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

This Crowd is wank


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Rock is already getting grey? How old is he?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

MegaHeat said:


> Goldberg?


Hahaha! I like the thought of him trying to pull off this promo.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Lol I love that answer.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The fruit loop troop. :lmao


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Man rocky looks juiced up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hell no :lmao


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

but...


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Thanks for showing up Dwayne


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

CENA CAN GO ROT IN HELL AND GET RAPED BY THE DEVIL!!!! FRUIT LOOP TROOP BURN IN HELL!!! 

FUCK YES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Team Bring it is moving into Team Just for Men.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

he's gona say yes...


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks the rock will be there live later in the show ? This is to kinda put people off the scent imo. (but then again im probably terribly wrong.)


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Lmao!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Rocky is such a crowd killer.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Fruit Loop Troop. I laughed


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Gresty said:


> This Crowd is wank


Is the crowd suppose to be excited about a guy on a titantron?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

millions and millions of tweets :lmao 

I fucking hate twitter


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Yeah, he's gonna team up with Cena.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

urgh, no


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao YES?????


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Really, Team Bring hates Miz and Truth? Since when?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Damnit.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fruit loop troop ftw!


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

gay


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Rock just backtracked?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

He disagrees and then immediately agrees? I had such high hopes for this Raw, and they are already blown.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

lame.... I thought we would get to see an attack by Miz or something..... wtf does the Rock have against R-Truth


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rock/cena vs truth/miz


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Is the crowd suppose to be excited about a guy on a titantron?


Seriously. The people in the crowd were expecting Rock to be there live not on the Tron. 

Damn, this promo is awful and lifeless.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

This is just horrible, fuck wwe.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

The people are bored.

What the people want rocky is for you to be there live.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Ok i changed my mind he probably wont come out now..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That tattoo is terrible looking. It looks like his shoulder is throwing up.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

wookie? lol ah. wrocky


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cowardly way? yeah, via satellite :lmao


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

This is terrible. Sorry guys but Rock could cut a way better promo than this.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is a bad promo. I wish Miz/Truth would jump him right now and beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

IWC bitching already 5min into the show


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Could this be Rock's worst promo ever?


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

It's starting to drag...


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao Someone is dressed as a smurf in the crowd


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

WWE fuckings sucks, smh.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

and no one in the crowd gives a shit


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck off Rock, you bore me


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Damn...I thought The Rock would legitly shut down Cena. Oh well, at least The Rock gets to kick ass at SS. Team Bring It baby! Fuck the Fruit Loop Troop.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Rock, I love ya, but you have become a joke

LOL @ your tweets


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Fat ass momma ? Damn cena gonna take that ??


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah, this promo is terrible but the shit Punk has been spewing out is gold right? LMAO


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Rock is Wrestling at Survivor Series???

Yeah WWE, just take my money now.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

The Rock is great, but his grey hairs gotta go, wtf is that shit?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow wwe is in atlanta and TNA is in macon, thats why the crowd is so small this week.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hey the rock said hes back, when have i heard that before


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

This "via satellite" promo got more pops than IWC god CM Punk will ever get


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

That's exactly what a promo pic said before....

"Never before, never again."


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm not sure how to describe it.... but, the Rock almost feels tooo big for the WWE. What credible threat is that man suppose to have?


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fairly run of the mill stuff there by Rocky but saying that, an average Rocky promo is better than 95% of what WWE offers most weeks.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

The Rock has become the corniest motherfucker alive. Seriously.

He's become stale as fuck.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

fuccckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk! I ran home from the gym and I still missed Rocky. All I caught was "John Cena and his fat momma"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

CM FUCKING PUNK!!!


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Punk got a huge pop.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CM PUNK WOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Crowds in general suck these days. MITB was probably the last time in recent memory where they weren't sitting cross armed wondering when the program was going to end so they could go home and watch their desperate housewives.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

LOOK IN MY EYESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Thank god, Punk's here to save the show.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

could see the reflection of the teleprompter on his stunna shades


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk got a bigger pop then the Rock.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

rock is live next week right?


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

God not Punk, fucking piece of GODDAMN SHIT..FUCK OFF AND ROT IN HELL WHILE THE DEVIL FUCKS YOU IN THE ASS GET THE FUCK OFF MY TV


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

wtf is punk wearing


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's clobbering time!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk rockin a vest


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ha! The Rock called John Cena's momma fat! I've missed this. Missed this so much. Now everything's alllllllll right.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock then Punk/Henry? Well I have no reason to watch this show after this match.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

RKO696 said:


> Rock is already getting grey? How old is he?


Pretty sure it's a dye job for the GI Joe movie. I would hope so anyway, he's in his thirties.




Punk in halloween colors and a muscle shirt? Different.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

"BEST IN THE WORLD!" .... wait.... is Punk waring a JoMo t-shirt?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, Punk's sleeveless shirt looks really gay. :lmao


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

The Great One


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Phil brooks arrives.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

what the fuck is that T shirt CM Punk?


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

wtf is this Punk vs Mark Henry? Weird opening match


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

cm punk vs henry? ugh


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Somebody's gonna get their ass kicked...somebody's gonna get their ass kicked...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh fuck


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just tuned in what has happened so far??


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

What the fuck was Punk wearing?!


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, I'm breaking my 6 years of not watching Raw live code... it better be a good show. Mark Henry!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk rocking a Big Trouble in Little China shirt and throwin up the stupid hand signal

Amazing


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This match already?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

damn the promos is not good.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait so they are pushing angles on the internet.

or did they book this on SD
ARE YOU FUCKINGKIDDING ME.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ratings just went through the roof, bitches.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

king... yes you have seen that before


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

how dumb are these announcers? never seen before?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

GUYS, *STOP COMPLAINING*.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

fuck you rock, bad promo and you'd better be here live later tonight.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

What the F was punk wearing? Why not just rock the BITW shirt thats shit is awesome. Anyway Rating just rose.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"I have never seen anything like this in my life" 

Except when Lesnar & Big Show did it in 03, right King? Commentary Fail!


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

Punk's match is gonna draw ratings for the first time... thanks to Mark Ratings henry.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

rip off of lesnar/show spot


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Seriously, what the fuck was the ref doing there? How could that ''knock you out''?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Never seen anything like the ring collapsing? I guess they forgot about Brock and Show's match


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

This should have main evented.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so what is the min event?
i syill tink the rock is in atl


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Meh promo from Rocky.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This should be the main event not Cena/Miz.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Jerry Lawler did you just say you have never saw that before?


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

holycityzoo said:


> This match already?


because The Rock will be there end the show


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Rocky... Best in the Word...Mark "Ratings" Henry..... Jonny Ace just killed it..


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh fuck off go swallow boiling water you cunt ace


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> wtf is punk wearing


It's fun to stay at the Y-M-C-A......


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

his voice is so fucking annoying


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for the fucking recap Johnny Ace. Its not like the commentators made that same point.


----------



## JDman (Jun 7, 2011)

God not Punk, fucking piece of GODDAMN SHIT..FUCK OFF AND ROT IN HELL WHILE THE DEVIL FUCKS YOU IN THE ASS GET THE FUCK OFF MY TV..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

will punk win? hmm i see him being screwed


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The Rock. THEN Mark Henry and Punk? Ratings are going threw the roof as we speak.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

John Laurinaitis - A fair man


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

He's the Executive Vice President of Talent Relations, guys. In case you didn't know.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

GreenBax said:


> The Rock has become the corniest motherfucker alive. Seriously.
> 
> He's become stale as fuck.


The Rock is completely awesome. The fans love him. Go cheer for Marty Janetty.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just noticed the muppets announcing desk lol


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

STING IS IN DA CROWD!!111


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Awesome hype promo by The Great One.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

WTF. The announcers have the 5 year memory span apparently. WWE is a soap opera.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

This match shouldnt end clean


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

JDman said:


> God not Punk, fucking piece of GODDAMN SHIT..FUCK OFF AND ROT IN HELL WHILE THE DEVIL FUCKS YOU IN THE ASS GET THE FUCK OFF MY TV..


:lmao


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Any chance the Rock is going to team with Cena at Survivor Series VIA SATTELITE?


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao at Punk taking Henry down with that clothesline.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

WWE should of encouraged their audience to dress up for Halloween... imagine a ringside full of zombies and vampires cheering on Punk.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

"Spider reflexes" as he jumped off the ropes. Haha


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

My god-this fucking turdmongerer. Oh here's a good FUCKING idea--Let's give the most TALKING role on Raw to a guy who sounds like he's approaching death with Throat cancer.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RICARDO IS A BEAST


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> The Rock is completely awesome. The fans love him. Go cheer for Marty Janetty.


lol


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

JDman said:


> God not Punk, fucking piece of GODDAMN SHIT..FUCK OFF AND ROT IN HELL WHILE THE DEVIL FUCKS YOU IN THE ASS GET THE FUCK OFF MY TV..


You're still here, eh?


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

WHERE THE FUCK ARE THE MUPPETS!!!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ricardo!


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish the crowd would have done nothing to Johnny Ace...no reaction is the best way to show that you don't give a shit about what he has to say.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ricardo what a man


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Um, so is the ref gonna ring the bell? Oh, there it is.


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Thanks for the fucking recap Johnny Ace. Its not like the commentators made that same point.


The crowd cant hear the announcers buddy


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

WITH A SHOE!?!?!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rodriguez has gone crazy!!!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Really? How the fuck was that not already a DQ?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Mark Henry Wins


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

RRicardo has swag


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

How many guys has Punk beat with that Elbow Smash? I can't think of any, so why should I think he's going to beat Henry with it? 

Did I just see Rodriguez get more offense on Henry on Free TV than anyone in the last 3 months? lol.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ricardo is so brave


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Uhh oh, Ricardo is gonna get his ass kicked.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

knew this would happen

punk will still get his match probaly


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Mark Henry beat CM Punk!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ricardo is gonna get raped.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Ah, classic heel booking.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Me: Just dive out the ring and attack him Punk....

CM Punk: -dives out the ring-


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Me wants kermit.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol dick move by Del Rio. Awesome. However...WHERE THE FUCK IS MY MUPPETS!?


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

And another botch by the camera crew...


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"GIVE ME MY TITLE!"

Greatest quote of all time.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

MARK HENRY FACE TURN!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Nice production there.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

BLAH fuck sake


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK enough of this, 

WHERE ARE THE MUPPETS?!?!?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo getting his ass kicked every week


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

They couldn't figure out whos music they were suppose to play....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice camera work WWE


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

_*"GIMME MY TITLE!!!!!!!!"*_


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

So who gets the title opportunity?


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Wonder if CM Punk not getting his match will lead to the Survivor Series match that was originally planned for Cena/Rock/Punk/HHH/Mystery man.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Bah Shit show so far


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

michael cole challenge ugh


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

checkcola said:


> "GIVE ME MY TITLE!"
> 
> Greatest quote of all time.


Sounded like "Gimme a Bottle"!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Some serious airbrushing on that Cole photo.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Finally the muppets.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

This is good. Mark Henry couldn't beat the #1 contender to the other title clean. Punk couldn't beat the most dominant world heavyweight champion clean. Punk winning by DQ would be a lame way to build up a PPV contender. 


Punk losing by DQ was the only option. Tho I don't think the match should've been booked in the first place. Tease Rock appearing in person, JK he's via satallete. Advertise Mark vs Punk, JK 5min DQ.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Muppets!!!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao The Muppets


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

MUPPETS ARE NEXT!!! WOOOT!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh dear God... the muppets actually got a pop.... fuck my life....


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

JDman said:


> God not Punk, fucking piece of GODDAMN SHIT..FUCK OFF AND ROT IN HELL WHILE THE DEVIL FUCKS YOU IN THE ASS GET THE FUCK OFF MY TV..


Haha



dudeme13 said:


> Punk's match is gonna draw ratings for the first time... thanks to Mark Ratings henry.



Yes


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

Cole voice of WWE forever...NOOOOOO


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

I want that 15 minutes of my life back.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Fuck the Muppets, I'm going for a shit


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

all the Cena fans are excited for the muppets...


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

LOL I can't wait for Waldorf and Statler to call J.R./Cole


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Here come the muppets muppet muppet muppet


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh god it's muppet time


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

I thought Rock had a really quality promo. It's the best you can expect from Rock not live, and trying to put over a horrible storyline. But you know, Rock could of cut the best promo of his career and you IWC/Punk/Cena marks would of said it's shit. 

As for that Punk/Henry deal.. Meh.. I hope it gets better. I wonder how Punk will end up getting his match.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gresty said:


> Fuck the Muppets, I'm going for a shit


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ziggler to interrupt the Muppets


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

muppets, lol i want to see the muppets in a 98-99 RAW


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

How embarrassing. How will the company ever get over this shameful plug with a childrens brand.

I hope the Muppets don't regret this


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GonGetGot said:


> all the Cena fans are excited for the muppets...


Considering Cena practally is a muppet, thats not surprising


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, the IWC can relate to our guests so....... ratings win


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

muppetsss


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm only watching this damn show for the Muppets. If those douchebags boo them then they have no soul.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Back to football for a while, no desire to see the muppetts


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

average Rock promo, a CM Punk/Henry match with a dq finish, A Michael Cole Challenge, and Cena/Miz main event.

This is going to be a tough RAW to save Kermit.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Ryder or Santino with the Muppets


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Amber B said:


> I'm only watching this damn show for the Muppets. If those douchebags boo them then they have no soul.


Seriously. Screw everyone hating on the Muppets.


----------



## MutaScale (Sep 17, 2011)

Dean Ambrose did that DQ shenanigan to Seth Rollins making Damien Sandow the FCW Jack Brisco champion this week.

WWE using FCW angles because FCW rocks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Want to hear something weird? 

Before the show, I was reading The Exorcist and have been in between commercials. 

We got The Muppets tonight. 

And its a Wrestling show. 

Wrestling, Muppets, & The Exorcist all at once. Pretty crazy, huh?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice that the WWE made their monster heel look bad in what will likely be the most watched segment of the night.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Hopefully someone interrupts the Muppet.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

bluestar said:


> How embarrassing. How will the company ever get over this shameful plug with a childrens brand.
> 
> I hope the Muppets don't regret this


Funny. Enjoyed this post.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

shattered_dreams said:


> Well, the IWC can relate to our guests so....... ratings win


But you're a part of the IWC so......


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I actually thought Rock's promo was good, nothing memorable but did the job


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i feel a kim kardashian joke tonight too


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

You guys happy now?

Rock's gonna show up next week.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

That proves 100% that Rock won't be here tonight.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Amber B said:


> I'm only watching this damn show for the Muppets. If those douchebags boo them then they have no soul.


A couple of my friends went to last week's RAW. According to them, the two biggest pops were Punk and the Muppets announcement. The only douchebags booing them are here.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCKING MUPPETS!!! WOOT!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

::waits for either the best or worst few minutes of his entire life....::


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Raw gets Rocked will be the highest rated RAW of the year.. EAT IT Punk marks


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Please be good, please be good, please be good...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

YES!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this is gonna be so much fun


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol WWE


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao they're on stage


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Black dude's expression was epic. Someone needs to gif that.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

FUCKING KERMIT.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Kermit the frog im marking out bro -_-


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Flawless bitch is flawless.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I think I may have to mute this...


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

Raw has just reached a new low


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is wrestling. *Clap clap clap* This is wrestling.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

loudest the crowd has been all night....


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

/facepalm


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Missy Piggy vs Vickie


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

This is going to be.......something. God knows what though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the stream i'm watching is german :lmao they don't have commercials...they show past matches/events

they showed the undertaker/STING thing :lmao

EXCUSE ME


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT!!


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

lmao, yes


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

the return of The Rock and Mickie James in one night... awesome


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Swagger dropped so low he is promoing with Kermit


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Sad that "The Muppets" are better on the mic then the majority of the WWE Roster.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh shit, there are now 2 Miss Piggys!? WHICH ONE IS THE REAL ONE!?


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

WTF?????fpalm


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

I hate this crowd. These people should be mercilessly booing the muppets.


----------



## Billy Afterthought (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh god...


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

Wait? People actually want to see the Muppets?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH JESUS CHRIST ALMIGHTY!!!

Fuck Vickie! Fuck her!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Miss Piggy is hotter than Kelly Kelly tonight.


----------



## Bob Lincoln (Aug 27, 2007)

Swaggers gonna give Vickie oral?













...oh.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Wakka, Wakka.

:lmao ROFL.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Awkward


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

and we're going back to the Attitude era?

right....


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

lol Swagger gonna eat Kermit lol


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Swagger is getting owned on the mic by Kermit


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

LOL! That might of been Swagger's best promo ever.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

swagger is gonna job to piggy...


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

I never knew I needed to hear Jack Swagger say "wocka wocka" until right now.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Go away Swagger


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I want Jack Swagger to put the muppets over. Kermit for WWE Champion!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I love Miss Piggy.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Called it


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WAKKA WAKKA


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

wtf is going on


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Vickie is Swaggers mom hmmm


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

We need Miz


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Santino!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is quite pathetic


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yes santino to save the day


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Fuck anyone who isn't enjoying this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm marking out. Don't care.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Vickie and Swagger!!! Lol!!! And now Santino...WTF.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Kermit fucking owned Swagger and Vickie, like a boss.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

The crowd doesn't even give a shit


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Hahaha. Enjoying this


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> Raw gets Rocked will be the highest rated RAW of the year.. EAT IT Punk marks


lol


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

This is basically what the WWE Network is going to be like. hahahaha


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Carcrash TV, and thats not because Santino is on TV.... bloody muppets.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Santino gonna job.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Miz vs kermit book it wwe


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

John Laryngtis!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL John Laryngitis..

Gotta love Santino!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LAURIN GITIS 

swagger to lose to santino?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Horrible crowd is horrible


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

My God I can't believe Swagger is a former World Champ.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

i love this segment

i don't care if the others had no childhood and no soul :lmao

i'm still marking out!!!!


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

lmao Swagger is corpsing the entire promo. You can tell he knows how stupid this is.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Lmao Kermit doing WOO WOO WOO.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Ryder tonight. Show hasn't lost all hope.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm getting flashbacks of RoboCop in WCW...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

This is actually funny.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Last time Swagger feuded with Santino he became World champion shortly after.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Ryder vs Ziggler this day is the best woo woo woo you know it


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

OH GAWD


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is painful... ugh... I want Hugh Jackman back!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

:: begins inflicting harm upon himself....::


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

What the fuck am I watching?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

kelly to blow the frog


----------



## JCarbo04 (Apr 20, 2011)

USA is going to cancel RAW before 10 PM if this keeps up.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

john laryngitis hahahah that's the best thing i've heard in ages

MEDICAL JOKE!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Kelly Kelly...FUCK OFF


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

hahahhaa "is she a cowboy or a pirate?" I thought the same thing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was almost completely terrible. 

Oh God. 

Kermit had a great line & Piggy being Piggy is great, but Good God why did they have to interject Vickie & Swagger into this? 

WWE I fucking hate you. That was bad.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

It's already stupid enough that i watch people fake fight, now i have to watch them argue with puppets?

Fuck this shit!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ryderrrrrr

oh fuck off kelly

slut


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"Is she a cowboy or a pirate?"

My thoughts exactly, Miss Piggy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Is she a cowboy or a pirate? :lmao
I fucking love her.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

This is brutal.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

That could have been worse I suppose.....


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

slut


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

The Muppets just did Zack Ryder's catchphrase.

Life = Complete.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

that was great the crowd just sucks tonight


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

You know what this doesn't need? A Kelly Kelly match. Jesus.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

wow, im speechless, this has to be the most embarrassing thing i have ever seen on wwe ever.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

think i'll watch top gear...


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> kelly to blow the frog


you're gonna have to tell us who that is in your sig.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

see? the segment is over

you can stop crying and squishing your stress balls people

i pity the soul of anyone who can't enjoy the muppets


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I think I would be enjoying this is I were high, but all it's doing right now is making me uncomfortable.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

5 minutes of facepalming right there


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Zack Ryder vs. Dolph Ziggler is all I have hope for tonight.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

"is she a cowboy or a pirate" made that segment :lmao


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Crowd popped more for Santino than The Rock xD

Kermit is owning these noobs like a boss.

Glad Ryder has a match.

Kelly


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Swagger ruined it


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

i love pg wwe!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

THE MUPPETS RAISED THE BAR, BROTHER.


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Better than another Del Rio promo, by a long shot.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Too many humans fucked up the segment.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Fuck anyone who isn't enjoying this.


Damn right!!!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I thought kelly was trying to be a musketeer to be fair


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

a bit ackward segment right dere....


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

this raw has been the biggest peice of trash soo far


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

MysticRVD said:


> 5 minutes of facepalming right there


Sorry-But that was pretty fucking good.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep Kelly Kelly is indeed a slut, taking another womans/pig's boyfriend/frog... that harlot! Obviously into beastiality too.... she sickens me XD


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is WHY I don't tell people I watch the WWE.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Punk vs Henry was in the second quarter?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i'm so glad i've got a shit load of alcohol next to me


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

What a disgrace, fuck this company so much


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

haters gon hate


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

still cracking up over John Laryngitis lolololololololol


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

I actually lol'd at that. Probably Swagger's best promo.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Good ole muppets.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> this raw has been the biggest peice of trash soo far


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

attitudEra said:


> wow, im speechless, this has to be the most embarrassing thing i have ever seen on wwe ever.







Seriously, some of you all should just go and spit on puppies or something, cause absolutely NOTHING about the current product entertains you. If this shit were to take place under a TV 14 rating and had a bucnh fo sexual jokes and some cuss words everyone would be rolling on the floor laughing.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm so many times


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

If this is the whole night then fuck this.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Muppets are the best part of the show so far. I dont care what anyone says.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

ironic how only the TNA guys are bitching about this :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

gobsayscomeon said:


> I think I would be enjoying this is I were high, but all it's doing right now is making me uncomfortable.


I'm stoned off my ass. I loved that segment 

To everyone who complains about the WWE, smoke weed before/while you watch it and it'll be 10000X better. You're welcome.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I bet the WWE reads this and is like "wait, IWC liked the muppets?! we freaking give up."


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

That segment was beyond horrid.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

MNF seems to be a good game and King of The Hill is playing.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Sorry WF but I have a soft spot for the Muppets. I can't hate them.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That last segment highlighted my initial reaction to The Muppets being on this show. 

They really are too good for this.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> This is WHY I don't tell people I watch the WWE.


I know too much kelly kelly and swagger in that segment needed more miss piggy.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Someone, Punk vs Henry was in the second quarter?*


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I'm marking out. Don't care.


Now that's the fucking spirit!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

lol Michael Hayes mention


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck you wwe, we want maryse


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUCKING AJ. <3


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Are people actually still dressing like the Super Mario Brothers for Halloween?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Joel Schumacher needs to put some nipples on that Robin costume.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

The Bellas are Mario and Luigi. I can't hate.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

At least, K² didn't speak...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Alicia Fox is so gorgeous. I'm mad.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Aksana just made this worth it.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Marking out for Mario and Luigi.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Marry me AJ, just marry me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Michael Hayes reference...towards a Smackdown Diva. Slutgate 2011 solved. Thank you Michael Cole.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Guys, it's Raw, on Hallowe'en, starring the Muppets. If there was ever a night I'm willing to excuse stupid harmless fluff, it's tonight.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

WWE gets it for once, nice for divas to be out here


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

AJ has the best costume of course.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Hopefully Eve wins this one enjoyed beth vs eve last time.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

The Bellas costumes are LOVE.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

holycityzoo said:


> I'm stoned off my ass. I loved that segment
> 
> To everyone who complains about the WWE, smoke weed before/while you watch it and it'll be 10000X better. You're welcome.


Or drunk... which I am working on right now... come on... do your stuff gin...


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Well, im glad the muppets had a small role. It was somewhat entertaining but not too much to ruin the show. Cena/Miz should be good, and I expect Rock makes a live appearance.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> Are people actually still dressing like the Super Mario Brothers for Halloween?


Whats wrong with the Marios?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

For the sake of my sanity... tonight needs either a) A Daniel Bryan appearance.. or b) To end in some type of epic fashion/train reck.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

bice of Micheal Hayes put Rosa in this battle royal.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I hope Luigi eliminates Mario


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Bellas are genius.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

first the muppets, now Mario and Luigi...

i can't be mad at them, they're being too classy right now


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

AJ as Kitana.....FUCK YES THAT'S HOT

STOP IT KELLY!!! NOBODY WANTS YOUR SMELLY COCK FILLED ASS & PUSSY IN THERE FACES!!!


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Michael Hayes reference...towards a Smackdown Diva. Slutgate 2011 solved. Thank you Michael Cole.


:lmao


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Are people actually still dressing like the Super Mario Brothers for Halloween?


Super Mario Bros are still cool. There's worse shit such as dressing up as Edward from Twilight.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I hope Kelly doesn't win this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is horrible. Piggy needs to shit on this asap. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well this is bad. The costumes aren't even that great.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

So weve got muppets mario and luigi? halloween raw ftw


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Sarcasm1 said:


> lol Michael Hayes mention


 in the same sentence as katelin....hmmmmmm, rhyanna looks fine in there.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Kitana....I mean AJ has just been eliminated.


----------



## Nocturnal (Oct 27, 2008)

Bellas :yum:


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Aksana and AJ had best costumes.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

nice view of the bella's booties


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

EVE


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

This looks fake. I mean ... this really looks fake. This divas division is weak. Madison Rayne ftw.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck off eve


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

And not a fuck was given.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Aren't you supposed to go over the top rope?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

middle rope???


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

so when does morrison job to kermit?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Roler42 said:


> ironic how only the TNA guys are bitching about this :lmao


That was garbage Roler. Not because of the muppets, because of the people involved in the segment made it awkward. Especially Swagger. Don't let your love for the muppets blind you from this fact.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

natalya fell through the second rope

eve winning :lmao


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

You had ONE job, Natty. Come on! :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Robin the boy... err girl wonder won


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

so alicia fox is alive


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Awful. At least Smelly Kelly didn't win.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Okay, that was a trainwreck.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

The muppets is the beginning of TV-14 wrestling again...kermit will blade in the main event and bleed everywhere.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Eve's theme sounds like something out of Glee.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pinup Strong...pinup strong. :lmao 
Horrible.


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

I want to like Eve but its so hard lol.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Michael Hayes reference...towards a Smackdown Diva. Slutgate 2011 solved. Thank you Michael Cole.


If anything, they're trolling this forum.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TripleG said:


> And not a fuck was given.


LOL


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Urgh Eve


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Diva Battle Royales are never over the top rope.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

WE WANT MARYSE BACK


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh shit its Sheamus!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

HONEYDEW & BEEKER!!!! 

Don't you dare fuck this up!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Sheamus


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

WHERE IS SHEAMUS!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Beaker to turn into Sheamus?


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone see that awesome Gail Kim match on impact?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

They're too small and fragile to go over the top ropes.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Marking out for Beaker.


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

SHEAMUS!


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Beaker! Where's Sheamus?


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

So I don't get it. In kayfabe do the wrestlers think the muppets are real?


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

This muppet shit is brutal, worse then anything tna has EVER done.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Theproof said:


> That was garbage Roler. Not because of the muppets, because of the people involved in the segment made it awkward. Especially Swagger. Don't let your love for the muppets blind you from this fact.


sorry proof... maybe it's true and i love the muppets too much, it's true the humans made the segment arkward.. but again... can't be mad at a segment with the muppets involved XD

let's just relax fella

speaking of fella :lmao

BEST HALLOWEEN EVER!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Christian's probably having PTSD and associating Beaker with Sheamus.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

I bet that potion would have gone against the WWE's wellness policy


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

YES


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

don't fuck with Sheamus's family


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BEAKER

FELLA


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yes, Sheamus and Beaker :lmao


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

KidGold17 said:


> This looks fake. I mean ... this really looks fake. This divas division is weak. Madison Rayne ftw.


Dont ask me why but I read that as Mason Ryan at the end thought he was taking batista's place for real there. 
On topic they're are too sheamus' now? =p


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Christian is out of order picking on sheamus's little brother.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lol Christian


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Sheamus and Beaker, I'm marking out bro!!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

i hate PG like everyone else but how can you not love the muppets
takin me back to my childhood


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

There's two of them?!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Christian to be suspended 30 days for a Wellness Policy violation if he drank that "energy Drink!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm confused am i seeing 2 of Sheamus?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Muthafuckin Beaker! With Christian.With Sheamus. RAW just got REAL!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

MARKING THE F OUT/
SHEAMUS AND BEAKER FACE TO FACE.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

EPIC! Sheamus and Beaker! LOL FAMILY REUNION eh?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol Sheamus


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

They did it! :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

If I wasn't so attracted to Alicia Fox, that would of been soooo off my television.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JoeyStyles Joey Styles
Can we send Kermit the Frog to FCW to teach aspiring @WWE Superstars how to sell and cut promos?


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

You're such a bully Christian....


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

CLONES


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sheamus :lmao


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Sheamus...meet your long lost twin.

Oh...he already knew.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Beaker and Sheamus.... are related?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I didn't know Beaker was Irish.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH

Family reunion :lmao :lmao :lmao

Fuck all of you who are hating on this


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

That was awesome


----------



## Minka (Jul 2, 2011)

This show is outright sucking so far.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Sheamus understands beaker!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## lou76 (Feb 8, 2011)

DID VINCE RUSSO WRITE THIS SHOW???? GOD HELP US ALL


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Take care, spike your hair, Beaker.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Just take care, spike your hair. Woo Woo Woo, you know it!


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Sheamus & Beaker FTW!!


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

family reunion :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... that was entertaining. Apparently Christain and Sheamus can make it work... weird.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Sheamus and beaker, taking care and spiking thier hair.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

AWESOME segment :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

that was hilarious :lmao


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Sheamus 

Was pretty funny, sod the haters


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

abrown0718 said:


> don't fuck with Sheamus's family


:lmao :lmao

That was awesome.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

when did air boom get their own shitty music?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

GonGetGot said:


> The muppets is the beginning of TV-14 wrestling again...kermit will blade in the main event and bleed everywhere.


Nah, he'll do this


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Sheamus might be the most likable fella in the company.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Sheamus beaker family reunion ftw.


----------



## HHH is the GOAT (Jul 19, 2011)

I actually might watch TNA now. Atleast its adult centred. This shit is cringeworthy.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

this is hilarious loving it


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Well that was better than the first Muppet segment. 

But I don't understand how you can have Christian & Beeker on screen together and not have me cracking up. 

That said, Christian being a dick was cool.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That ended up being a pretty good segment. I lol'd.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sheamus and Beaker just made my Monday


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

richyque said:


> This muppet shit is brutal, worse then anything tna has EVER done.


Not even close. The hole in the middle of the ring involving AJ Styles was far worse.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Best segment of the show, by far.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

FINALLY .. it happened 

the long awaited confrontation , we are truly lucky to see it in our age


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

I marked for Sheamus and Beaker. Haters gonna hate 8*D


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

not a bad segment from Sheamus


----------



## Dark Storm (Nov 30, 2010)

Marking the mother fuck out that they went with the Beaker/Sheamus combo....


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Air Boom theme sounds like Power Rangers music. Or maybe the muppets just have me back in my childhood...


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Anyone that didnt like Sheamus and Beeker can jump in a ditch


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

lame, i dont wana see barrett job

bah rhodes will take the pin


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

AJ with those Kitana fans! lol


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

So far this Raw's been getting quite the mixed reactions here...


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

I wonder how they did that segment was it mirrors or cgi hmmmm?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Air Boom need to get rid of that entrance ASAP lmao.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rhodes/Barrett? I like that tag team.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Air Boom vs. Barrett and Rhodes?

Hm... is this just a team to feed to Air Boom and give them more credibility as a tag team, or are Barrett and Rhodes actually gonna be a tag team?

I'm hoping it's not the latter, as I was liking Barrett going solo.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Sheamus is great, the other BS, no.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If you're not liking this.. You must be 13 years old and have only seen the Muppets in 3D at Disneyworld. Do yourself a favor and watch some Youtube videos of the old 70's Muppets Show. It was hilarious.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Why was Sheamus doing Ryder's catchphrase for him? :lmao:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

If the Muppets are making you facepalm then how the hell were you reacting towards the abysmal mindfucks that happened to be Raw last week, the week before and the week before that? Give me a break.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm

God dammit


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Wonder if Barrett and Rhodes will job to AirBoom


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

AJ Lee attempted Kitana fanlift is the highlight of life tonight


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Amber B said:


> If the Muppets are making you facepalm then how the hell were you reacting towards the abysmal mindfucks that happened to be Raw last week, the week before and the week before that? Give me a break.


Bitchers gonna bitch i guess?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really fun Raw so far.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Christian/Sheamus/Beaker in the running for best segment of the night.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

relax people relax. This shit is hilarious. Loosen up.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I liked AirBoom's new music. Much better than the mixmatch of their old themes.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I gotta admit I loved that Sheamus/Beaker segment. And AJ Lee needs a butha in her life...


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Beeker/Sheamus is the RAW moment of the year


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I don't know if this is good or bad, but this isn't exactly below the horrible four or five weeks of how terrible Raw's been.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

http://twitter.com/#!/WWEInsider/status/131182588885876736 zomg 



> BREAKING NEWS: Per Triple H's request, @WWERawGM has officially signed @RealKevinNash to a @WWE Contract. #Raw


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

jobber entrance


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Jobber entrance


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Amber B said:


> If the Muppets are making you facepalm then how the hell were you reacting towards the abysmal mindfucks that happened to be Raw last week, the week before and the week before that? Give me a break.


People love to complain nonsensically.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

More Twitter shite...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cole needs to lose


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Can't wait for Rhodes to lose that damn mask.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nash/hhh for an hour then


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with this ATL crowd?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Since when were Cody & Barrett tag partners?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Neutronic said:


> Anyone that didnt like Sheamus and Beeker can jump in a ditch


I didn't find it funny at all but I don't hate it. I can see why others would like it.

BTW, Air Booms entrance is a lot more cringe worthy than anything the muppets could possibly do.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Rated R Superstar said:


> AJ Lee attempted Kitana fanlift is the highlight of life tonight


OMG that was so fucking hilarious. She is my new favorite Diva. SOOOO Funny. Glad some people on here have a sense of humor


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I fucking hate Evan Bourne


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

fuck this raw must be tated TV G ive never seen a show more pathetic and crap in my entire life


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

After seeing AJ as Katana and the Sheamus/Christian/Beaker sgement, I really have no reason to watch RAW. My Monday Night is complete.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

botchin


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

ever seen kofi kingston and bolton's ricardo gardner in the same room?..didn't think so


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Liking Barrett's new trunks.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

I dont hate the muppets but for fucks sake keep them away from WWE... this has been terribad.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Evan Bourne needs to slow the fuck down on the tan.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> fuck this raw must be tated TV G ive never seen a show more pathetic and crap in my entire life


Agreed bro, I hate WWE now, fuck.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Damn, I thought Raw started in 20 mins time, not 40mins ago. Have I missed much?


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm...I'm sorry. This is the first time I have actually been speechless about my husband, Phil's, choice of attire.

That was absolutely hot, plz wear again.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I like Cody's aggression in this match.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Like that Rhodes is drawing some reactions from the crowd... kind of telling of what audiences are looking for.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Only thing left watching tonight is seeing who Jomo is going to lose to.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match is boring.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed bro, I hate WWE now, fuck.


:flip


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I fucking hate Evan Bourne



I don't like him either.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed bro, I hate WWE now, fuck.


NOW you hate WWE?


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

just1988 said:


> Damn, I thought Raw started in 20 mins time, not 40mins ago. Have I missed much?


u missed nothing


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

just1988 said:


> Damn, I thought Raw started in 20 mins time, not 40mins ago. Have I missed much?


A whole lot of awesomeness, or a load of crap depending on whether you like fun or not


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kofi sucks!

(i know theyre saying cody)


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

just1988 said:


> Damn, I thought Raw started in 20 mins time, not 40mins ago. Have I missed much?


I did the same thing man. Only missed 10 minutes though.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

am I deaf but wasn't that a kofi sucks chant, or am I projecting.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can they please stop this horrid announcing... for fuck's sake even I'm about to mute the tv...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

nice counter.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

That sounded like a Kofi sucks chant, not Cody sucks lol.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

Great counters by Bourne and Barrett.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

kokepepsi said:


> am I deaf but wasn't that a kofi sucks chant, or am I projecting.


It was Cody sucks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you, Barrett.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Wade just killed Bourne with that Wasteland


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice, Wade gets the pin.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Feel it.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"JR The Grouch! HAHA."
"That's Oscar."

Really, King? Is it fucking really actually Oscar the Grouch? Because I thought that was the entire fucking joke you washed up old prune.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Way to be Wade!


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cole: "J.R. the Grouch!"
King: "That's Oscar."

Um, he knows. For once I'm on Cole's side.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

yesssssssss

barrett wins


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Barrett/Rhodes win!?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

cody sucks with planned spots


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Some of you are just bitter, cold human beings.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank god Barrett actually picked up a win.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Christian wtf


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

God damn, that was great. Rematch soon plz.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Lobster head time good to see barret get the win.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Beaker in for the save!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

damn tired of sheamus smh


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sheamus is such a fucking beast.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

sheamus owned the shit out of christian


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE GREAT WHITE


----------



## StoutHearted (Jul 6, 2011)

titles not on the line?


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Why did Christian come out?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*AWESOME* way to build up your Tag Champs, WWE!



Bourne eats the pin, again.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

oh gawd lol here we go


----------



## titanot (Jun 7, 2011)

King Kenny said:


> kofi sucks!
> 
> (i know theyre saying cody)


i thought it was kofi until the announce team said something. still not sure.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Statler & Waldorf! 

Save this show please.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LMAO


----------



## Autosuggestion (Jun 9, 2009)

Needs more Statler and Waldorf.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bah! That could have been a lot better.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

STATLER AND WALDORF


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Muppets WHAT promo was pretty damn funny


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Staler and Waldoff. Officially the best RAW ever.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

That was a nice brogue kick by Sheamus


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

that's it...

i'm downloading this show and burning it on a DVD...


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Fail.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

These muppets need to fuck off


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHAT

dat texting


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

We need to cut to a piggie beatdown of KK in the locker room.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Some of you are just bitter, cold human beings.


Ever heard of an opinion?


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Cannot take Sheamus seriously, too many limes.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

hahaha loving it


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

King Kenny said:


> nash/hhh for an hour then


Now THAT'S fucking terrible. Not the muppets. They've only took up an few minutes of RAW today. They're probably gonna take up a little bit more but I doubt they can take up more than that fucking one million hour long recap of HHH getting his ass beat. That shit was just brutal. And not because of HHH getting an ass whupping, but because of it's tediousness and repetitiveness.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Statler and Waldorf man I'm dissapointed.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I think WWE Creative wrote the script for the Muppet. Cuz that just did not sound like Statler and Waldorf.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

What was the point of Christian running out?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Gresty said:


> These muppets need to fuck off


There's a thing called fun, I guess you just don't want to have it.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Raw...is...dead.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Terribad Terribad, fuck this company


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Big Show vs Del Rio is wasting the limited amount of time their might be to sneak in a Daniel Bryan sighting.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Ever heard of an opinion?


i think he's talking about those crying about how this is the worst RAW ever


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWE writing jokes for Statler and Waldorf. Only sure way that was going to fail.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Barrett Barrage of Being Buried. QUAD B!


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> What was the point of Christian running out?


Survivor Series match buildup?


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

Sarcasm1 said:


> What was the point of Christian running out?


seed planting for a elimination tag at Survivor Series


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

WWE is officially dead to me, not even The Rock can save this.

God help us all.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> What was the point of Christian running out?


your midcard match for Survivor Series

Sheamus/Airboom vs Christian/barret,rhodes


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Terribad Terribad, fuck this company


Why are you in this thread and watching the show then? Just fuck off.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Terribad Terribad, fuck this company


Fuck off.


----------



## N Prime (Nov 1, 2011)

Show fell off after the Rock...just like it used to always do in the old days.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Some of you are just bitter, cold human beings.





itssoeasy23 said:


> There's a thing called fun, I guess you just don't want to have it.





itssoeasy23 said:


> Fuck off.


BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Terribad Terribad, fuck this company


okay we get it. You dont like the show. No need to post the same crap over and over.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Worst raw ever. Raw is dead. *keeps watching*
---
^ don't understand this line of thought. 


Decent show so far. Better than last weeks at least. Plus there's a nice Skyrim commercial.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> WWE is officially dead to me, not even The Rock can save this.
> 
> God help us all.


yet you're still here


----------



## TheMrAnderson3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, I haven't watched RAW in 3 weeks. I turned it on tonight only to see the muppets annoying the piss out of me. Looks like I won't be watching for another 3 weeks.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

They had a nice opportunity to announce a Traditional Survivor Series Tag Match. Surprised the heels looked good on Raw, but then Sheamus came out.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Had no idea the muppets would be this over in this thread. My god.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

Playing Battlefield 3, fuck this shit.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk really is getting shitter with each episode


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Please keep pushing Barrett. Just thought I'd throw that out there


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> WWE is officially dead to me, not even The Rock can save this.
> 
> God help us all.


Quit fucking watching and stick to TNA then.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> WWE is officially dead to me, not even The Rock can save this.
> 
> God help us all.


For heaven's sake, change the damn channel already then.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't laughed at a Raw in such a long time. The Sheamus backstage skit with his "relative" and Kermit and Santino had me in tears.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Not even the Muppets can save this train wreck. RAW has been sucking for 3 weeks in a row.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

A lot of you are whining and bitching a lot. Enjoy this: http://imgur.com/RopeQ


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Terribad Terribad, fuck this company





DragonFighterFight said:


> WWE is officially dead to me, not even The Rock can save this.
> 
> God help us all.


Your tears are delicious.

Why don't you just change the channel and wait for TNA if you think this RAW sucks so bad?


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Freeloader said:


> Playing Battlefield 3, fuck this shit.


Agreed bro, why won't Vince Mcmahon open his damn eyes.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

Skyrim is going to keep me on my couch for a looooong time.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Brodus Clay


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BRODUS


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Brodus Freddy Krueger? Perfect for Halloween.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

this raw is soo crap and once that pg looser named cena comes out i will be finished


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

clay next week yay


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Skyrim commercial!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

MysticRVD said:


> Please keep pushing Barrett. Just thought I'd throw that out there


Please listen to this man


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Not even the Muppets can save this train wreck. RAW has been sucking for 3 weeks in a row.


There's a thing called "remote control", use it.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

You're not dominant Brodus Clay. Just obese.


----------



## Frozen Inferno (Aug 3, 2010)

No, my friend...you are just fat, and nothing else.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Why are you in this thread and watching the show then? Just fuck off.


He has an opinion and you know where you can go if you try to bully someone out of this thread. If you don't I'll be glad to let you know.

Yes the show sucks. This is shockmaster bad. This is Arquette level bad. The Kiss Demon would be a step up.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

PacoAwesome said:


> Not even the Muppets can save this train wreck. RAW has been sucking for 3 weeks in a row.


Amen, People need to realize and open there eyes.

The crowd should of buried these puppets.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Next Week Morrison is getting it.. Brutus Clay


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The WWE status quo needs to be shaken up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Del Rio is out there?

Statler & Waldorf, HECKLE THAT MAN!!!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Oh boy, another monster heel to win matches for a few months against jabronis only to job out to the main eventers.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So is Brodus Freddy Krueger? Perfect for Halloween.


Can't sleep... Brodus will eat me.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking forward to Brodus Clay next week


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... even cheating out Punk like that can't get this guy heat... I like Del Rio but they need to repackage him or he'll only be a failure at this level. He just doesn't have it right now.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Wasn't adr billed from mexico city before?


----------



## Freakzilla110 (Aug 10, 2003)

noone else notice Punk just throw another jab at Jericho with the "frosted tips" and "cheap suit" comment?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

This has been the most entertaining raw in a long time. Muppets are hilarious. Only somewhat bad thing is the Punk Henry Match, but whatever.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Amen, People need to realize and open there eyes.
> 
> The crowd should of buried these puppets.


From the guy with a TNA wrestler in his avatar.. Ironic


----------



## N Prime (Nov 1, 2011)

It's up to Del Rio to carry the show again


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

"As soon as Punk got the upper hand!"

translation: When Punk was laid out outside the ring.


Wtf King? Just retire already.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed bro, why won't Vince Mcmahon open his damn eyes.


Oh my god please fuck off. Why won't you open your eyes and realise "I'm watching something I don't like while posting on a forum based on a show I don't like. Am I a fucking moron or what?"

You're a cunt.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

charmed1 said:


> He has an opinion and you know where you can go if you try to bully someone out of this thread. If you don't I'll be glad to let you know.
> 
> Yes the show sucks. This is shockmaster bad. This is Arquette level bad. The Kiss Demon would be a step up.


"bully someone out of this thread."

you mean what you and others do at the TNA section?

i smell hipocrisy


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> He has an opinion and you know where you can go if you try to bully someone out of this thread. If you don't I'll be glad to let you know.
> 
> Yes the show sucks. This is shockmaster bad. This is Arquette level bad. The Kiss Demon would be a step up.


He has an opinion like everyone, do you think I'm stupid? He keeps moaning and moaning. If you have an opinion, saying something once is enough.

How the annoying little prick hasn't turned the TV over is beyond me. Must love the show really but baiting for a reaction, poor guy.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

For all you people who keep saying how thing RAW sucks and it's awful, I have some advice: 










It's that simple you morons.


----------



## deadnoob (Oct 10, 2011)

Love me some Muppets.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

his entrance is trash without Ricardo


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Tedious said:


> Oh my god please fuck off. Why won't you open your eyes and realise "I'm watching something I don't like while posting on a forum based on a show I don't like. Am I a fucking moron or what?"
> 
> You're a cunt.


repped


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Statler and Waldorf were ruined by the WWE Creative team. Fucking lame.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

king is an idiot


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He's still wearing that stupid beanie.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

They should of had the muppets at least commentate on 1 match.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Brodus looks and sounds legit.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Amen, People need to realize and open there eyes.
> 
> The crowd should of buried these puppets.


Dude, who the fuck are you? Open my eyes? Shut the fuck up. I will keep my eyes closed and enjoy the show and have fun while you bitch and moan because you can't lighten up.

Dear lord.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> "bully someone out of this thread."
> 
> you mean what you and others do at the TNA section?
> 
> i smell hipocrisy


People have opinions bro, u mad bro?

And I have not been enjoying this show at all.


----------



## deadnoob (Oct 10, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Statler and Waldorf were ruined by the WWE Creative team. Fucking lame.


Two of the funniest Muppets were given the worst lines.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
Del Rio without @RRWWE is like Big Show without labored breathing. #RAWTonight


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Okay... even cheating out Punk like that can't get this guy heat... I like Del Rio but they need to repackage him or he'll only be a failure at this level. He just doesn't have it right now.


Its the same situation with "Double J" Jeff Jarrett where any of the heat was on the The Roadie, but not on him.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

LOL @ anyone throwing a fit in this thread


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

cant believe people would rather watch muppets on wwe than watch monday night football.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

Cole: We're going to show the footage again here.
Vince: NO WE'RE FUCKING NOT. COLE SHUT THE FUCK UP.
Cole: Nevermind, from what I'm being told we're not.
Vince: GODFUCKINGDAMNIT, HE ALREADY SAID SHOW IT SO JUST FUCKING SHOW IT!
-footage rolls-


For some reason that's how I saw that go down.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Next Week Morrison is getting it.. Brutus Clay


I guess you can say that Morrison










is getting buried in Clay


*YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH*



I tried


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Who really booked this shit? Now the only reason I'm watching this, is for the Muppets. Henry vs Punk? Del Rio vs. Show? Why such match ups? I just need Mrs.Piggy to bitchslap K2,and I will forgive the WWE.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

shattered_dreams said:


> LOL @ anyone throwing a fit in this thread


check sig


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> People have opinions bro, u mad bro?
> 
> And I have not been enjoying this show at all.












It's that simple.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

DanTheMan07 said:


> From the guy with a TNA wrestler in his avatar.. Ironic


To be fair i wouldn't say WWE is any better then TNA right now.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

checkcola said:


> Its the same situation with "Double J" Jeff Jarrett where any of the heat was on the The Roadie, but not on him.


That's a good point... and it is kind of proving itself. When RR isn't there he rarely gets a peep, if RR is doing something there is a reaction before people fade when ADR arrives.

I really think he has potential, but his gimmick just doesn't click with him. It worked with JBL, but here it is just... flat.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I wonder if King knows how shit he's become. I hope it haunts his dreams.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

charmed1 said:


> He has an opinion and you know where you can go if you try to bully someone out of this thread. If you don't I'll be glad to let you know.
> 
> Yes the show sucks. This is shockmaster bad. This is Arquette level bad. The Kiss Demon would be a step up.


Bully? There's nobody bullying him. We just don't wanna keep on reading some "OMFG DIS IS DA WORST RAW EVER FUCK THIS COMPANY WTF SHITTT" bullshit from him.

Arquette level bad? Are you joking? Until we see some shit like Michael Cole winning the WWE title, then that's when you can call it Arquette level. It's not even near shockmaster bad, which was actually so bad that it was good in a funny way anyway....

Jesus, I've never seen a group of grown men crying over fucking muppets making a small appearence on the show. I really wonder where you guys were at during the whole special guest GM Raws? Because that was much more worser.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

BORING!! BORING!!!


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> He has an opinion like everyone, do you think I'm stupid? He keeps moaning and moaning. If you have an opinion, saying something once is enough.
> 
> How the annoying little prick hasn't turned the TV over is beyond me. Must love the show really but baiting for a reaction, poor guy.


I hate it but its like a car wreck I can't turn away from the idiocy yet. Not because its good, lets face it the WWE has the worst wrestling show on television. Hell Wrestleicious has a more compelling program. 

I come to see if people actually buy into this crap.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> It's that simple.


I guess it's too much of an exercise for some people!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

attitudEra said:


> cant believe people would rather watch muppets on wwe than watch monday night football.


You mean Fraud Deigo Vs. Can't Win City? Oh boy there's a matchup.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

itssoeasy23 said:


> For all you people who keep saying how thing RAW sucks and it's awful, I have some advice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a DVD remote, bro.




MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> They should of had the muppets at least commentate on 1 match.


Pretty sure they are going to be commentating the Cole/JR match.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> cant believe people would rather watch muppets on wwe than watch monday night football.


and I can't believe people enjoy american football...


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

The one heel that doesnt look weak(Henry) did a face stunt today.


----------



## TheMrAnderson3 (Oct 30, 2011)

No wonder non-wrestling fans make fun of wrestling. When the biggest wrestling company in the world has come so low to resort to the muppets so they can please a few kids, the non-wrestling fans have every right to bash us.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

scottstanford1 scott stanford 
by WWE
@JustinRoberts announcement of John Cena's name lasts longer than Kim Kardashian's marriage #nomorekimjokes


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> I hate it but its like a car wreck I can't turn away from the idiocy yet. Not because its good, lets face it the WWE has the worst wrestling show on television. Hell Wrestleicious has a more compelling program.
> 
> I come to see if people actually buy into this crap.


I'd say TNA was worse tbh.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

jr/cole is what we're all waiting for


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

yawwwwwnnn... Listening to Statler & Waldorf instead of the commentary is the only redeeming thing about this match.


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Fans of this show is why wrestling gets no respect.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

chiefs still 10 - 3 up on the chargers right now?


----------



## deadnoob (Oct 10, 2011)

TheMrAnderson3 said:


> No wonder non-wrestling fans make fun of wrestling. When the biggest wrestling company in the world has come so low to resort to the muppets so they can please a few kids, the non-wrestling fans have every right to bash us.



Muppets are cool no matter what age you are.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

charmed1 said:


> I hate it but its like a car wreck I can't turn away from the idiocy yet. Not because its good, lets face it the WWE has the worst wrestling show on television. Hell Wrestleicious has a more compelling program.
> 
> I come to see if people actually buy into this crap.


And this is exactly why WWE has lost millions and millions of viewers over the years.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> ironic how only the TNA guys are bitching about this :lmao


ironic how nobody even brought up or mentioned TNA until you did.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Why is Del Riot using the sleeper?!


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Kobe Bryant said:


> The one heel that doesnt look weak(Henry) did a face stunt today.


Nope, whoever steps in with Henry is going to get beat down. No matter who. Don't mess with the worlds strongest man,


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

This match is boring as all hell


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match is so bad. Just lifeless!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

1 hour in... 1 hour to go... welcome to the War Zone! Queue the fireworks!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This match is making me wince way too much... just... everything is sooooo off.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

ARRRGGG- *briskly walks over to ADR*

That was just sort of odd right there.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

TheMrAnderson3 said:


> No wonder non-wrestling fans make fun of wrestling. When the biggest wrestling company in the world has come so low to resort to the muppets so they can please a few kids, the non-wrestling fans have every right to bash us.


Funny thing is the non-wrestling fans would bash the Muppets for going on a shit show like WWE. It's a bad month to be a WWE fan.


----------



## TheMrAnderson3 (Oct 30, 2011)

deadnoob said:


> Muppets are cool no matter what age you are.


Say that to all of the attitude era fans who have quit watching wrestling.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Fucking boring ass match.

Save_Us.Muppets


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Big Show stealing Undertaker's sickly cough of 2010 gimmick.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TheMrAnderson3 said:


> No wonder non-wrestling fans make fun of wrestling. When the biggest wrestling company in the world has come so low to resort to the muppets so they can please a few kids, the non-wrestling fans have every right to bash us.


A few kids? The Muppets appeal to all ages and most older fans still enjoy them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

goldberg is coming back tonight


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

clear miss of the enziguiri. and it's not like big show was even moving or anything


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Are people seriously moaning about the Muppets being on a PG show? People are calling this a new low? The fuck?

I witnessed a senior citizen give birth to a hand ffs.. Triple H had faux sex with a cadaver, in a funeral home!! -__- 

Give it a rest.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

We Want Gonzo & Chyna come on


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I'd say TNA was worse tbh.


Sir, No one brought up TNA, so stop being an insecure WWE fan.

Anyways back to the subject, my god the crowd is dead.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This is really boring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OH MY GOD!!! 

This match is still going?!?!?!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Can this match just end all ready.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheMrAnderson3 said:


> No wonder non-wrestling fans make fun of wrestling. When the biggest wrestling company in the world has come so low to resort to the muppets so they can please a few kids, the non-wrestling fans have every right to bash us.


I'm an adult and the Muppets being on RAW pleases me. Do you see how your logic has holes?

And seriously, are that many people REALLY offended by people who don't watch wrestling making fun of them? Embrace your nerd and get the fuck over it. This ain't grade school, bitches.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I'll say one thing - It's not the muppets fault this match sucks ass.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

del rio chants lol


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

so boring


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

dose anyone but me take a good look at Alberto Del Rio's boots and get reminded of the Saiyan boots from DBZ? Anyone?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Sir, No one brought up TNA, so stop being an insecure WWE fan.
> 
> Anyways back to the subject, my god the crowd is dead.


Clearly I did.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Gotta give it to this crowd, they are trying hard as fuck to make noise


----------



## Kobe Bryant (Jun 3, 2011)

Del Rio!

Lets go Big Show!

Cena sucks!

Lets go Cena!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

This has been an awful match tbh.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Del Rio is getting chants?!? Dear God, those guys audience went insane out of boredom.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Show-Del Rio is lasting way too long.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> I'll say one thing - It's not the muppets fault this match sucks ass.


Why this was given so much time and not just... audibled about 5 minutes ago... is beyond me. This is just terrible.


----------



## The99Crusher (Jul 18, 2011)

Beeker>all. 

Give that man a contract now. Better mic skills than Jomo.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

TheMrAnderson3 said:


> Say that to all of the attitude era fans who have quit watching wrestling.


You know it's 2011 right? 

Who cares about the attitude era fans anyway? Either move on or be bitter and angry. Looks like you choose the latter.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

My god somebody bring back the muppets. I'd rather see them than watch ADR hold Show in a sleeper hold for ten minutes.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Holy shit this is slow


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

WWE, on HALLOWEEN, starring.....THE MUPPPETS!!! that right there is enough to make me facepalm.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This match feels like its been 20 minutes long! Jesus!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

damn end this already lmao this is cringeworthy


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Bryan hasn't been on RAW lately.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ the blonde in the crowd. She could care less about the match and it showed.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This match just keeps going on and on and on


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao that chick in the crowd looked bored as hell


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This match needs to end


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Is it me or are ALL of Big show's matches absolutely shite?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Are people seriously moaning about the Muppets being on a PG show? People are calling this a new low? The fuck?
> 
> I witnessed a senior citizen give birth to a hand ffs.. Triple H had faux sex with a cadaver, in a funeral home!! -__-
> 
> Give it a rest.


Agreed..

TNA Can't get a cameraman without Cerebral Palsy. It's like watching Cloverfield of Wrestling. Now that's ass.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Awful match is awful.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL at the 1 second of "lets go big show" chant.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm so glad to see long holds being used here.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Holy crap this is going to commercial.


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Falkono said:


> To be fair i wouldn't say WWE is any better then TNA right now.


The Muppets > Jersey Shore


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a pretty good match.


----------



## TheMrAnderson3 (Oct 30, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> I'm an adult and the Muppets being on RAW pleases me. Do you see how your logic has holes?
> 
> And seriously, are that many people REALLY offended by people who don't watch wrestling making fun of them? Embrace your nerd and get the fuck over it. This ain't grade school, bitches.


I didn't say that because of being called a "nerd". I said that because WWE will not be able to draw in new viewers when they put on stuff like this. Most people who use to enjoy wrestling in the Attitude Era now call it a joke.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

THERE'S A COMMERCIAL BREAK?!?!?! 

OH GOD!!!!


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

WTF Stupid clocks change means i miss the first hour. I tune in just in time to see this is utter shite match as well


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

END THE FUCKING MATCH ALREADY! I'D TAKE CENA AND KERMIT RIGHT NOW OVER THIS!!!!!!!! *is that desperate now*


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> You know it's 2011 right?
> 
> Who cares about the attitude era fans anyway? Either move on or be bitter and angry. Looks like you choose the latter.


I wish you would take your own advice inside the TNA forum. Hypocrite doesn't even begin to describe you.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at this stream, seeing californication in german


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Please let this end already!


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

And now we have to go into *commercial*?!? For fuck's sake, they should have just put him in the ring with Daniel Bryan if the match was gonna last THIS LONG.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WWE Creative
If Brodus Clay is under your bed...your bed must be really high off the ground. #RAWTonight
14 minutes ago via web

:lmao


----------



## jarvisowens (Mar 23, 2006)

This is one classic boring match


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

-


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Give credit to Del Rio. His sleeper is so effective and strong. It actually transcends through the tv and sends viewers to sleep.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

The idiot backstage that thought this match would be a good idea needs to be fired, then shot. This RAW is terrible. It is fucking sad for a show when the guest hosts, The Muppets, were the only entertaining parts of the show with the exceptiong of AJ in the Katana costume.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Damn, I just missed one hour? WTF?


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Theproof said:


> I wish you would take your own advice inside the TNA forum. Hypocrite doesn't even begin to describe you.


:lmao Amen, awful show is awful.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> I'll say one thing - It's not the muppets fault this match sucks ass.


You can't be anymore correct. This match is a fucking snooze fest.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> You know it's 2011 right?
> 
> Who cares about the attitude era fans anyway? Either move on or be bitter and angry. Looks like you choose the latter.


You are the poster boy/girl for IWC knobslobber.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now back to Resthold-apalooza 2011.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> Are people seriously moaning about the Muppets being on a PG show? People are calling this a new low? The fuck?
> 
> I witnessed a senior citizen give birth to a hand ffs.. Triple H had faux sex with a cadaver, in a funeral home!! -__-
> 
> Give it a rest.


Not complaining about the muppets. Complaining about how damn awful the show is again.

Seems to me that some people really can't handle the fact that people dislike it. This isn't the "let's ride the WWE dick" website. No need to be a fanboy here really.

When they do good they are praised. When they do bad they are criticised. If you think that the recent criticism isn't deserved then maybe your one of those who will just praise it no matter what. Which actually really hurts the product. If you let people off for being lazy and un-inventive then they will continue to be lazy and un-inventive. That is where WWE is at right now.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheMrAnderson3 said:


> Say that to all of the attitude era fans who have quit watching wrestling.


Alright:

Dear Attitude Era Fans Who Have Quit Watching Wrestling,

Muppets are cool no matter what age you are.

xoxo,

NikkiSixx

P.S. If you've quit watching wrestling, what are you doing on a wrestling forum? You know, not being a wrestling fan and all.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Is it me or are ALL of Big show's matches absolutely shite?


Everything Big Show does is shite. He's a big fat fucking joke of a man.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why is this match still going......................................................


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> This is a pretty good match.


Nuff said...


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Well Review on the Run on G4 has a halloween themed episode so I am watching that instead. Just here now to so I can see the hillarious posts of people trying to defend this crap.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Who in God's name gave this match this much time? 

This would have been a good place to use Statler & Waldorf. Let them heckle the hell out of this shit for 20 minutes!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THIS IS A CLASSIC MATCH


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NikkiSixx, are you hot?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk needs to get here asap


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> There's a thing called fun, I guess you just don't want to have it.


why am I not surprised youre saying this while sporting a cena avatar?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

If they're going to do boring rest holds, I wish someone would pull out the Vulcan Nerve Pitch of Doom.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

That looked fake as hell.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

this is rather boring


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

botch from cole


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

BIG SHOW WON!


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

WTF.....


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

wwe champ lost clean? wtf


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BTW, that's your WWE champion folks. Fantastic.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

so your wwe champion jobs to big show? ok


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow. They must really hate making Del Rio look good.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Uh... how does that make ADR look strong and thus Punk? Really?


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Once again Show goes over someone way more entertaining and deserving of a win


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lmao Big Show won


----------



## TheMrAnderson3 (Oct 30, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> You know it's 2011 right?
> 
> Who cares about the attitude era fans anyway? Either move on or be bitter and angry. Looks like you choose the latter.


The WWE should care about the attitude era fans. They're the ones who brought about the biggest rise in professional wrestling history. They're the ones who brought in the highest ratings. They're the ones who bought the most merchandise. Your comment was stupid, because the WWE should care about expanding their fanbase and not just catering to the ones they already have.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If I can quote Jerry Lawler after the famous Taker/Foley Hell in a Cell Match from 98. 

"Mercifully, this is over!" 

Although the meaning is somewhat different in this situation.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

WTF This match was long for no reason. Its not like they made Del Rio look any stronger.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*FINALLY* that match ends... over 10 minutes too long. please take the title off of Del Rio, sadly this was an average match for him


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The finish was uneventful. Not sure why they went with that choice.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao

BERRIED


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Oooh whose that lady?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

TheMrAnderson3 said:


> I didn't say that because of being called a "nerd". I said that because WWE will not be able to draw in new viewers when they put on stuff like this. Most people who use to enjoy wrestling in the Attitude Era now call it a joke.


Not be able to draw in new viewers by putting a generally beloved group of characters on their show? Again: logic. holes. 

Most people who used to enjoy wrestling in the Attitude Era were just following the latest trend anyway.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

nice ending.....but it ended :lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

OH THANK GOD! That match was 9 minutes too long. Fuck these WWE satanists... trying to punish those who didn't like the muppets and make us beg and cry for their return by delivering us... THIS!? Hilter ain't got shit on Vince McMahon...



BEST IN THE WORLD!!!!!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

So Big Show just pinned the WWE Champion? Fuck you Big Show.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

To the tna marks 
WWE NXT > Any Tna show


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

PUNK


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Thank god it's over.

Punk!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok so they made the match long so del rio looked strong even when doing the job clean

BUT FUCK WHY SHOW AND NOT SOMEONE THAT CAN WORK


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Thank god punk has a proper shirt on.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So we have a Champion that can't win feuding with a challenger that can't win....yeah OK.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> Who in God's name gave this match this much time?
> 
> This would have been a good place to use Statler & Waldorf. Let them heckle the hell out of this shit for 20 minutes!


Hell yeah! instead of that awful Stone Cold joke.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

And then you get people talking about how WWE is predictable, who predicted Big Show to win clean? No one, so shut up.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Tedious said:


> So Big Show just pinned the WWE Champion? Fuck you Big Show.


That makes no sense at all booking wise.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah well, Punk is there splashing him with water and cutting a promo. There be solid shit in this diarrhea of a match.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> NikkiSixx, are you hot?


I've had no complaints.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Ok so CM Boring is out. yawn.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

He just called him amigo. He's a racist! :shocked:


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Are you with me ?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ANACONDA VICE


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ANACONDA VICE


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Anaconda Vice!?!?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Cookie Monster said:


> And then you get people talking about how WWE is predictable, who predicted Big Show to win clean? No one, so shut up.


STill stupid... no defending it.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

superuser1 said:


> so your wwe champion jobs to big show? ok


Honestly, Del Rio lasted longer than any normal wrestler would've against the Big Show. Which is the same Big Show who had a draw with Mark Henry who defeated Randy Orton(And we all know how high Randy ranks on the totem pole). So, in a sense, Del Rio didn't really job. He lost, but he didn't job.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Anaconda Vice


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Anaconda vice vs the cross arm breaker? Submission match down the road? Also nice cm punk chants.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

See, if they actually cared about continuing from Smackdown, Christian should have interferred here after his loss to help Del Rio and keep the match questionable. But they never continue with anything.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> I've had no complaints.


Nice nice, did you go trick or treating tonight?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK! THAT WAS COOL!!! 

Punk being a dick = Awesome.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"He said yes!"

:lmao When's the wedding, Punk?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Hardly any reaction there at all


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

So the rock is showing up at the end of the show ?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao Punk is so great.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

ADR...worst transitional champ in WWE history?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CM PUNK GET THE FREAK OUT OF MY TV SCREEN YOU UGLY SKINNY FAT ASS GO SUCK TRIPLE H DICK BOW DOWN TO YOUR KING RAWR


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

punk breaks mics


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Anaconda Vice!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O god... that was lame... even with Punk... fuck sake WWE... you really don't know what to do anymore do you....


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

legit badass move the anaconda vice


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm
oh boy


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

and THATS how you take care of business!!!


GONZO!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Great audio work there.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Falkono said:


> Hardly any reaction there at all


Besides the very loud CM Punk chants and the pop when his music hit?

Yeah, that crowd was purty dead


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

hhh and fozzy bear spotted.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

crowd dead for backstage muppet segment


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh lawd


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> ANACONDA VICE


yo whose the chick in your sig?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

fpalm ffs


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

gonzo :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

FUCK VICKIE!!! GO AWAY!!!

I want Gonzo & Fozzie!!! 

God Bless Gonzo & Fozzie for being the best part of that segment.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

muppets to help ryder win the watch


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Miz looks like a lesbian


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

I watched 60-120 seconds of that segment and caught Punk coming back out, but if you like Del Rio you're an idiot.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Did Dolph just smack talk a puppet?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

EBboy™ said:


> Besides the very loud CM Punk chants and the pop when his music hit?
> 
> Yeah, that crowd was purty dead


Beat me to it


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i cant believe I decided to watch this shit over tonight's new episode of house


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Well the muppets segment have failed. ugh. Im pissed off.


----------



## jarvisowens (Mar 23, 2006)

Gonzo and a Triple H segment the battle of the nose


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

miz and cena... santino and swagger... ziggler and ryder.... not gonna be any time for a Daniel Bryan appearance  I miss 2010.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

THAT TOOK UP 2 MINUTES OF MY WRESTLING SHOW! 

WWE SUCKS DAMMIT!

fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... I love the Muppets... but... this just doesn't really work in the WWE unless it is far more tongue in cheek about the business itself... 

Okay... being drunk is not helping this raw tonight... more gin?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Hardly a reaction? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

There was a goddamn chant during the vise and they were cheering during his entrance and when he was speaking. CLEAN YOUR EARS, lmao.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Well the muppets segment have failed. ugh. Im pissed off.


I think the WWE Creative team wrote for them tonight and it shows.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Nice nice, did you go trick or treating tonight?


:lmao

I haven't gone trick or treating in... I want to say 10 or 11 years.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Gonzo as WWE Champion > Del Rio as WWE Champion

True story.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Punk burns through microphones like Melina burns through birth control.


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

This Raw is horrible all i seen so far is a whole bunch of puppet bullying...

BE A STAR GUYS NO BULLYING...


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
Hopefully Alberto Del Rio will work better than that microphone did for @CMPunk #RAWTonight

lmao


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

WWE_Creative WWE Creative 
Hopefully Alberto Del Rio will work better than that microphone did for @CMPunk #RAWTonight

lmao


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

#fruitypebbles


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lol the good ol' Gonzo getting stretched joke.


----------



## N Prime (Nov 1, 2011)

Gotta feel sorry for what CM Punk has become at this point


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^:lmao


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

EBboy™ said:


> Besides the very loud CM Punk chants and the pop when his music hit?
> 
> Yeah, that crowd was purty dead


Dude 4 people saying CM Punk does not make it a good reaction....

This is a reaction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BII1rjoHdeU

Not sure if it just me but i think this is the number one thing that iritates me with todays fans. They think a tiny reaction is a huge pop when it really isn't. The Mic wasen't even working and you still heard him talking......


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Brye said:


> Hardly a reaction? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> There was a goddamn chant during the vise and they were cheering during his entrance and when he was speaking. CLEAN YOUR EARS, lmao.


Seriously. Even Del Rio got a chant during his match -- OF COURSE Punk got a reaction.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

itssoeasy23 said:


> THAT TOOK UP 2 MINUTES OF MY WRESTLING SHOW!
> 
> WWE SUCKS DAMMIT!
> 
> fpalm


Show and Del Rio's 20 minute shitfest was far worse.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

N Prime said:


> Gotta feel sorry for what CM Punk has become at this point


Yeah, god damn him for turning face. What a douche...


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Sad fact this show would suck without the Muppets. With the Muppets its just embarrassing. Especially since the Muppets are better than the WWE.

On the plus side Reviews is talking about System Shock and Dead Space.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Raw has been this far , decent. Muppets are gold


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Well the muppets segment have failed. ugh. Im pissed off.


Shocking 

Really is tna not getting taped atm ? 
Do they know what live is hahaha them and there 100 fans each show


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Well the muppets segment have failed. ugh. Im pissed off.


Believe me, we know. I've been wanting to link you to a commercial for Trojan this entire Raw.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> :lmao
> 
> I haven't gone trick or treating in... I want to say 10 or 11 years.


I could say the same! In fact I believe the last time I went trick or treating, Mankind won his first ever world title!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

That Gonzo segment sucked. Why are people defending it? The Muppets are great but they don't belong in wrestling. It's not that people are hating on them it's just the truth.

And that CM Punk angle was shit too.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Falkono said:


> Dude 4 people saying CM Punk does not make it a good reaction....
> 
> This is a reaction http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BII1rjoHdeU
> 
> Not sure if it just me but i think this is the number one thing that iritates me with todays fans. They think a tiny reaction is a huge pop when it really isn't. The Mic wasen't even working and you still heard him talking......


It's unreal how selective people's views are here. You don't have to like the guy but FACTS ARE FACTS.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

N Prime said:


> Gotta feel sorry for what CM Punk has become at this point


What a main eventer? Yeah, that's a bad thing. :no:


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

No Randall tonight?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

punk seems like just another wrestler now its a shame


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Del Rio vs. Big Show for worst match of the year? Say aye!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk did get a reaction from the crowd, I don't know what people are talking about.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Phew, wtf when is the swagger v santino match, ryder v ziggler and cole challenge?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

kid dressed up as sheamus


----------



## TheMrAnderson3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Ratings are going to take a hit tonight.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> What a main eventer? Yeah, that's a bad thing. :no:


Could be worse .... could be in tna but he's too young


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SERIOUSLY WITH THE FUCKING MUPPETS!


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> No Randall tonight?


Let's hope...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Someone dressed up as Sheamus. LOL!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

maurice


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Once again. Flawless bitch is flawless. :lmao


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> Shocking
> 
> Really is tna not getting taped atm ?
> Do they know what live is hahaha them and there 100 fans each show


Well the on the road TV tapings attendance have been outdrawing WWE's for some time now, I guess that says something.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The Trailer for the new Muppet Movie has been the best Muppet segment on the show so far.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Brye said:


> It's unreal how selective people's views are here. You don't have to like the guy but FACTS ARE FACTS.


How is it selective?

Anyone who has been a fan for a longtime knows that was a crap reaction. He had to say "i got a match!" about 5 times to try and get them to cheer.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

ANIMAL!!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Who cares if he got a reaction? The segment sucked.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Jerry Lawler is so fucking fake.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Someone photoshop Tebow kneeling to Punk, our Messiah


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

ANIMAL!!!


----------



## the_funk (Jan 31, 2007)

lol at the guy dressed as a panda with a wwf sign


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

People are bitching about del rio in his match? he can put up a great match easily. its obvious it was big show's slow ass.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

Did Jerry Lawler just say that Hulk Hogan was scary?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

heyimthemiz said:


> Could be worse .... could be in tna but he's too young


Why do you insist on bringing up TNA when the guy your insulting isn't?


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

swagger to lose to santino smh


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

BrokenWater said:


> People are bitching about del rio in his match? he can put up a great match easily. its obvious it was big show's slow ass.


Right... you keep telling yourself that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

ANIMAL!!! 

Keep the camera on him please.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

I really wish they would re-package santino...theyre wasting his talent.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothing beats this


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

Theproof said:


> That Gonzo segment sucked. Why are people defending it? The Muppets are great but they don't belong in wrestling. It's not that people are hating on them it's just the truth.
> 
> And that CM Punk angle was shit too.


neither does jersey shore, and yet you saw people trying their best to defend it

like i said proof... relax, enjoy the ride, it's halloween, only this once give them a free pass


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Falkono said:


> How is it selective?
> 
> Anyone who has been a fan for a longtime knows that was a crap reaction. He had to say "i got a match!" about 5 times to try and get them to cheer.


The mic was off broski


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

WOOOO IT'S JUSTIN [email protected]@@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Fire up the BotchaMania Scoreboard-Swagger is in the Ring.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Damn, Santino is still employed?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Swagger is going to job to Santino in 3...2...1....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Falkono said:


> How is it selective?
> 
> Anyone who has been a fan for a longtime knows that was a crap reaction. He had to say "i got a match!" about 5 times to try and get them to cheer.


It's selective because it was clear as day he got a reaction. It's not some huge reaction that a return promo would get (comparing the reaction of the Rock's return to that segment is RIDICULOUS on so many levels).

Fuck coming on here during Raw. Negative as fuck.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Well the on the road TV tapings attendance have been outdrawing WWE's for some time now, I guess that says something.


Yeah selling out high school gym's ,keep dreaming kid ,maybe one day your tna will win in the ratings


----------



## Autosuggestion (Jun 9, 2009)

One time a Santino win. One time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Swagger does push ups and no fucks were given that day.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

"We Want Ryder"


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

we want ryder chants


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brye said:


> It's selective because it was clear as day he got a reaction. It's not some huge reaction that a return promo would get (comparing the reaction of the Rock's return to that segment is RIDICULOUS on so many levels).
> 
> *Fuck coming on here during Raw. Negative as fuck.*


I agree, sometimes I wonder why I bother. It's like I watch a different show at times.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Gotta love the "WE WANT RYDER" chants. The people know what they want.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

'We Want Ryder!'
*Woo Woo Woo Woo Woo*


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

We Want Ryder chants!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

i agree crowd we want ryder....zzzzz


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Anyone blaming the Muppets for the quality of this episode when it's the exact same roster doing the exact same monotonous shit must be watching a different show.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Brye said:


> It's selective because it was clear as day he got a reaction. It's not some huge reaction that a return promo would get (comparing the reaction of the Rock's return to that segment is RIDICULOUS on so many levels).
> 
> Fuck coming on here during Raw. Negative as fuck.


THIS SHOW IS SO SHIT THAT I DECIDE TO WATCH THE WHOLE THING

turn it off you bunch of ......s


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

we want ryder

woo woo woo


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

justin fucking king!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

WE WANT RYDER
WOO WOO WOO

best chant ever.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL at the Ryder chants. 

Nobody cares about this.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

What are they chanting?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

"WE WANT RYDER

WOO WOO WOOWOOWOO"

epic chant


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Falkono said:


> How is it selective?
> 
> Anyone who has been a fan for a longtime knows that was a crap reaction. He had to say "i got a match!" about 5 times to try and get them to cheer.


Crowd didn't hear jack because the microphone was broken. Maybe if you weren't an idiot you would have noticed a sound difference.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Are they trying to make this Raw shitty? I'm honesty trying to find good things to say about it so I don't come off like a hater but I can't seem to find anything to talk good about. 

All CM Punks segments have been shit.

Big Show vs ADR had boring written all over it and that's exactly what it was, boring.

Why are they giving Swagger and Vickie multiple segments and then top it off with Swagger vs Santino? Fuck!

The Muppets have been the best part of the show and that's something to be proud of because all of those segments where bad to mediocre.


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

"We want Ryder. Woo Woo Woo."

goddamn this crowd needs to liven up


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Swagger does push ups and no fucks were given that day.


He won a MITB and then a world Title and same thing happened. 

Future FUCKING endeavor his sorry ass already WWE.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> Yeah selling out high school gym's ,keep dreaming kid ,maybe one day your tna will win in the ratings


What are you talking about it's a fact TNA's show on the road have been outdrawing Smackdown tapings.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

We want Ryder chants.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This is bad.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Swagger jobbed, lmafo.


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

Sheamus is helping santino now ?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

swaggers shoulder was up...just sayin


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Why do you insist on bringing up TNA when the guy your insulting isn't?


To get rid of the tna marks


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

2 hours of Animal would be epic...sigh. It's true what one member just said, The Muppets and WWE don't really mix well. The Muppets seem dumbed down by the WWE imo. Love the WE WANT RYDER! chants going.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

DAMN CHEATING MUPPETS!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... that could have gone a lot more childish so I can live with it :S


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

DragonFighterFight said:


> What are you talking about it's a fact TNA's show on the road have been outdrawing Smackdown tapings.


Hardly an accomplishment.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

It's the dreaded roll-up!


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

LMFAO Swagger jobbing to Santino


----------



## Autosuggestion (Jun 9, 2009)

SANTINO! 

Play it Santino!


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Swagger jobbed to Santino. Former World Champion everybody.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

santino was this close of failing the wellness policy :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

That was Sin Cara's Wellness policy violation urine in that beaker.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Damn, Santino is still employed?


They can't fired him he got a sitcom comedy coming to the WWE network


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

haters are gonna hate this RAW :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

JBWinner said:


> Hardly an accomplishment.


BUT ITS BEATING NXT IN THA RATINGZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Am I watching Cartoon Network..?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that was inevitable.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

fpalm

sigh


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

heyimthemiz said:


> To get rid of the tna marks


So not liking this show makes someone a TNA mark?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Former World Champion, everyone. Yup.....


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Haha that was ace


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

I hope this doesn't mean that Jack Swagger is becoming a World Champion soon. You remember the last time he jobbed to santino...


----------



## TheMrAnderson3 (Oct 30, 2011)

Gresty said:


> Nothing beats this


This does.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I love how everyone can't get behind a single wrestler and then they complain when the show "sucks". Clearly not gonna do help at all.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

We want Ryder, Woo Woo Woo. Best chant ever.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

At least that was shorter then Big Show/Del Rio. Horrible Raw + Muppets = Horrible Raw.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

beaker the ultimate heel


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

virus21 said:


> So not liking this show makes someone a TNA mark?


sounds familiar? :lmao


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

paddyposh said:


> LMFAO Swagger jobbing to Santino


It's not like it's new.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

RAW HAS BEEN THE BIGGEST PILE OF CRAP TONIGHT!! I HOPE THE RATINGS FLOP


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Athena said:


> where the fuck is jomo


Jobbing to the muppets


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Brye said:


> It's selective because it was clear as day he got a reaction. It's not some huge reaction that a return promo would get (comparing the reaction of the Rock's return to that segment is RIDICULOUS on so many levels).
> 
> Fuck coming on here during Raw. Negative as fuck.


Wow talk about touching a nerve!

Don't cry about it mate!

It isn't selective because my point was that was a reaction and you obviously agree because you say using a return wrestler reaction is unfair. 
So basically you just agreeded with my point.

When it is up on the nets i will link it in here and show you. 

There was hardly any reaction at all and as i said 4-5 people shouting his name doesn't = huge reaction.

Listen to when Cena comes out. That is a reaction.

And nothing wrong with being negative when the show sucks. Or are you only allowed to comment when you love something?

As you would say "talk about being selective"

Hypocrite


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Roler42 said:


> sounds familiar? :lmao


Talk about double standards....


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I can't believe im about to say this, SAVE US NASH.


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Falkono said:


> How is it selective?
> 
> Anyone who has been a fan for a longtime knows that was a crap reaction. He had to say "i got a match!" about 5 times to try and get them to cheer.


Well it was the third time he'd been on the show in little over an hour, he got a big pop at the start of the night.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yeah i watched non of that


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Beeker is the only entertaining from this show


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

PacoAwesome said:


> 2 hours of Animal would be epic...sigh. It's true what one member just said, The Muppets and WWE don't really mix well. The Muppets seem dumbed down by the WWE imo. Love the WE WANT RYDER! chants going.


Pretty much. The writers for the Muppets come up with some really quality (smart) material. WWE? Not so much.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wife "I Picked up Randy Orton at K-Mart"

Husband-"Can I pick up the Bella Twins at Home Depot"?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This show has been so disheartening to me both as a Wrestling fan & a Muppet fan. I pray to God SOMETHING happens to fix this.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> RAW HAS BEEN THE BIGGEST PILE OF CRAP TONIGHT!! I HOPE THE RATINGS FLOP


If you think it's a "pile of crap" then why are you still watching it. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Falkono said:


> Wow talk about touching a nerve!
> 
> Don't cry about it mate!
> 
> ...


:lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I am usually an optimist but this has been dire.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Striketeam said:


> SAVE US NASH.


Please no...


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Anyone blaming the Muppets for the quality of this episode when it's the exact same roster doing the exact same monotonous shit must be watching a different show.


No one is actually blaming the Muppets, it's really just because the show really does suck. There has been zero quality matches and nothing worth a damn watching besides AJ looking hot as hell and the Sheamus/Beaker segment.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Talk about double standards....


i don't mind having people like you complaining about the show, everyone here has a right to rip whatever they didn't like apart

i just had to point out that little thing just to make sure you are all aware TNA isn't the only one that gets rightfully ripped when they do something stupid


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

You know what I've enjoyed this Raw, fuck the rest of you 

(Except that god awful Show/Rio match)


----------



## TheMrAnderson3 (Oct 30, 2011)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> RAW HAS BEEN THE BIGGEST PILE OF CRAP TONIGHT!! I HOPE THE RATINGS FLOP


They will. Football, kids trick or treating, teens and adults going to haunted houses and watching horror movies all night, etc.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RYDER


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

urgh Ryder is a cunt


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> What are you talking about it's a fact TNA's show on the road have been outdrawing Smackdown tapings.



Same goes for you ppv's aswell i guess?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A friend of mine predicted that Sweetums was going to do a run in in this match. We shall see.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

RYDER!!!!!


----------



## jiggysaw (Nov 20, 2009)

WOO WOO WOO. Ryder vs Dolph again please give it time can be good.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Is the audience pissed off for being in the Arena? Just look at that guy with his arms crossed like "FUCK I'M MISSING PAWN STARS".


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

just put the us title on ryder already and move ziggler up to the main event


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Where's HHH tho?


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Fuck being positive I ain't defending this shit. Raw has been garbage since 2008 and has no hope for getting better for a while. Punk wants to make this cool again? Seems like he wanted to just get a push for him and Beth.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

TheMrAnderson3 said:


> They will. Football, kids trick or treating, teens and adults going to haunted houses and watching horror movies all night, etc.


In my opinion, it's probably why Raw is like it is tonight, I bet they don't care if they get low ratings this week, it's expected with it being halloween etc.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

mason ryan run-in....there's a 0% chance he stays backstage for this entire match.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I say put the World title on Dolph. Man, dude can fucking wrestle.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

> Chant for Ryder
> Give lackluster pop when he comes out

:|


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ryder needs to fuck off.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Falkono said:


> Wow talk about touching a nerve!
> 
> Don't cry about it mate!
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao

Good shit, good shit. Because it's always fun to see 50 people that already don't give shit about the roster acting like they're shocked when they don't like the show. Feel free to say what you think but try doing it in an intelligent way.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

people complaining about crowd reactions, this crowd has been fucking horrible for an atlanta crowd


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao apparently they have been "rumors" of John Laurenitus signing Nash to a new deal because of orders from COO HHH :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Is that a Let's Go Ryder... Woo Woo Woo dueling chant????


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Where's HHH tho?


In the hospital, bro.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I can't stand listening to Lawler & Cole talking to each other. Just GAH!!!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

hazuki said:


> Where's HHH tho?


you cant be fucking serious, can you?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

heyimthemiz said:


> Same goes for you ppv's aswell i guess?


Nice pic of the area *before* the show started. Now all of you, stop with the 'My company is better than yours' shit and comment on the show at hand


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

#Coleisacunt.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

I'm cool with either guy winning this one.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Well the muppets segment have failed. ugh. Im pissed off.


God, you're annoying.

Everything i read from you is bitching like a little girl, change the fucking channel then or shut up.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

dynastynyy said:


> you cant be fucking serious, can you?


Did he get written off? I havent been keeping up, bro.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

commercial during the only good match of the night. wwe on top of its game.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow-Ryder gets a singles match with a commercial break. Moving up to JoMo Jobber status!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The old man saying "You Know It" after Zack's taunt was so incredibly creepy.

Match is the best so far of this show which ain't saying much.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Nice pic of the area *before* the show started. Now all of you, stop with the 'My company is better than yours' shit and comment on the show at hand


because it's clear that everyone on the left side of the arena is in the parking lot looking for spots right?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

hazuki said:


> Where's HHH tho?


In a vegetative state from the sledghammer shot last week...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Is it me or have there been more adverts than usual?


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Zack to win , then lose the title match next week


----------



## Neroren (Apr 6, 2005)

heyimthemiz said:


> Same goes for you ppv's aswell i guess?


but but that was before the show started! thats why everybody is sitting on the camera side!!!


----------



## TN Punk (Nov 10, 2009)

RAW has been awful outside the opening segment and Punks stuff.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ryder has such great connection with the crowd, is so over, etc. Clearly overness is no longer a prereq to be a main eventer or heavily pushed, unfortunately.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I really can't stand Ryder at all. I don't really care for Ziggler either but he better be the one to come out on top in this match. He has a lot more potential than Ryder as far as main eventing goes.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

Ryder to go over please


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

DragonFighterFight said:


> Agreed bro, why won't Vince Mcmahon open his damn eyes.


don't blame vince, blame linda she's the one behind all this garbage.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Off-topic, but "JOE MAKE A STRIPTEASE FOR JONAS FANS" is trending on Twitter right now.

Seriously.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

hazuki said:


> Did he get written off? I havent been keeping up, bro.


You didn't see the millionth recap of it? Nash basically beat his ass and now HHH is apparently gonna be resting up in the hospital for 6-5 weeks.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Is it me or have there been more adverts than usual?



we say that every raw...it's getting worse and worse.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

KuritaDavion said:


> The old man saying "You Know It" after Zack's taunt was so incredibly creepy.
> 
> Match is the best so far of this show which ain't saying much.


Lol, I thought I only caught that.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

Huganomics said:


> Off-topic, but "JOE MAKE A STRIPTEASE FOR JONAS FANS" is trending on Twitter right now.
> 
> Seriously.


...

What.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Foley return tonight? He's advertised for the Raw show in Boston w/ The Rock.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

LETS GO RYDER!

WOO WOO WOO!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Intruiging chant. Let's Go Ryder Woo Woo Woo.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

"LET'S GO RYDER / WOO WOO WOO" gives me hope.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I love the Lets Go Ryder Woo Woo Woo chants


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

virus21 said:


> Nice pic of the area *before* the show started. Now all of you, stop with the 'My company is better than yours' shit and comment on the show at hand


actually the whole show was like that. You never see that side during the PPV.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Foley return tonight? He's advertised for the Raw show in Boston w/ The Rock.



I haven't seen that yet


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Foley return tonight? He's advertised for the Raw show in Boston w/ The Rock.


he'll return as the voice of Mr Socko in a Muppet/Socko promo, watch.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Ziggler doing a kip-up? BAD fucking ASS!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Brye said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao
> 
> Good shit, good shit. Because it's always fun to see 50 people that already don't give shit about the roster acting like they're shocked when they don't like the show. Feel free to say what you think but try doing it in an intelligent way.


Wow is it really 2001 again where if you don't agree with someone on the net = they are unintelligent? 

And what is this about not liking the roster? I don't think i said that did i?

I like most of the roster. Just don't like the way they are being used. CM Punk being one of them. What just happened to ADR is another example.

To point those things out doesn't make someone negative or un-intelligent. The only way things get better and improve is to criticise when things don't work. And right now it isn't working. Sales numbers and ratings back up what i say.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Superboy-Prime said:


> ...
> 
> What.


It was a reference to Joe Jonas.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Foley got taken off the show at the weekend... not sure why


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

almost a HBK-style over-sell there from ziggles


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Crowd is good for this match.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

PacoAwesome said:


> Ziggler doing a kip-up? BAD fucking ASS!


Especially since he's started using the Superkick in his arsenal. We now need to see him skinning the cat every match.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> Ziggler doing a kip-up? BAD fucking ASS!


We found the new HBK.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Seems like people are more interested in talking about attendance figures than watching and discussing the show tonight. Does it really matter how many fans a show has if it's not entertaining?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

referee botch...thats fucking awful.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

So what are the chances of the rock actually showing up tonight?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Match to go on still.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... really telling when the crowd does get involved like this... they have an audience there that is ready, they just need to fucking realise what they want. And it isn't the shit they've been shovelling for years.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Brilliant sell of the Rough Ryder by Ziggler


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ryder wins anyways. Yay!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes!!!! Ryder!!!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RYDER WOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ryder all day bro


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That was the best match so far. It was ok.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Ryder wins!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

RYDER WINS!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

God damn, I love these two.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Seems like people are more interested in talking about attendance figures than watching and discussing the show tonight. Does it really matter how many fans a show has if it's not entertaining?


That really doesn't make sense. If a show has fans obviously it's entertaining. It just may not be entertaining for you.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

Ziggler is the realest


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Great finish. Zach pulls off the upset despite thinking they were going to pull the rug out from him.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Theproof said:


> Seems like people are more interested in talking about attendance figures than watching and discussing the show tonight. Does it really matter how many fans a show has if it's not entertaining?


No. Its like the people who obsess about ratings.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Ryder victory!

Just caught up with the whole show. The Rock promo was good and the rest of the show has been pretty forgettable.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

REALLY?


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

BrokenWater said:


> So what are the chances of the rock actually showing up tonight?


A lot , why else would they have cena vs miz as the main event.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Also... more Ryder and Ziggler... these guys put on good matches and the audience gets invested in it.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

These two can have MOTY if they wanted too.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Could have sworn Zigger was going to win with that distraction. Nice fakeout.


----------



## KidGold17 (Jun 18, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Seems like people are more interested in talking about attendance figures than watching and discussing the show tonight. Does it really matter how many fans a show has if it's not entertaining?


Well said. I guess we can all see how bad it's getting, we're just using attendance to track what's dying faster.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Man, Ryder is over as fuck.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Brye said:


> I'm cool with either guy winning this one.


:agree:

nice win for Ryder. These guys put on great matches together


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

WOO WOO WOO


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

RYDER WINS CLEANNNNNNNNN 

WWWYKI


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

ryder and santino need to win tag gold


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Good match. Love both guys, and they have great chemistry together.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Falkono said:


> Wow is it really 2001 again where if you don't agree with someone on the net = they are unintelligent?
> 
> And what is this about not liking the roster? I don't think i said that did i?
> 
> ...


The intelligence/liking the roster thing wasn't necessarily directed at you but quite a few others. As for your original post, I thought he got a good reaction overall. I was paying pretty good attention and I feel I'm right. I guess there's a bit of an opinion for it but all I'm saying is you don't see many guys these days getting Punk reactions.

And Ryder gets the win!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE Champion, Tag Team Champions and Intercontinental champions have all lost clean tonight, nice


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

My god why am I even watching this crap. Ryder is never gonna be anything more than an IWC midcarder. Why is he going over one of the few guys that has potential to actually be something in the WWE? It seems like the WWE is just going for the hot hand lately instead of booking for the future.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh, fuck. Recap of the recap of the recap of the recap from LAST WEEK.

Incidentally, if that Ryder win doesn't lead to a US title victory at SS, I don't know what to think.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Ryder is fucking over.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL "Great Battle"


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> That really doesn't make sense. If a show has fans obviously it's entertaining. It just may not be entertaining for you.


so because burger king sells more burgers than the mom and pop place around the corner from your house, that means burger king puts out a better product? fuck off.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

That still of HHH and Nash looks like a photo from a bad Direct to DVD horror movie


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

oh thank god a recap, i was starting to get foggy about what happened to hhh.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

WWE trying to fit quite a bit into the last 15 minutes... Triple H... Cena vs Miz... The Cole Challenge.... and hopefully something to end the show on a high note.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Every time someone makes contact with Ryder, Cole says they're gonna be the Broski of the week :lmao


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

ryder is very over now its all good match of the night so far


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I wonder if we'll have that Michael Cole challenge tonight.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

WWE is so awful @TheRock doesn't even watch it.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Theproof said:


> My god why am I even watching this crap. Ryder is never gonna be anything than an IWC midcarder. Why is he going over one of the few guys that has potential to actually be something in the WWE? It seems like the WWE is just going for the hot hand lately instead of booking for the future.


Lately!?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Was hoping they'd just act like Nash/Trips didn't happen. ~___~


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

So, they have decided to drop Ryan for Ryder...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> WWE Champion, Tag Team Champions and Intercontinental champions have all lost clean tonight, nice


Seems about right. That's how WWE books. Why make any champions look legitimate?


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Top fued building with these two. US title match at SS?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

IN A LIVE, THREE-HOUR, ROCK CIRCLE JERK...

I mean....uh....a live three-hour Raw with The Rock.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I wonder if we'll have that Michael Cole challenge tonight.


Ah forgot about that tonight . lets hope they have aswell


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Theproof said:


> My god why am I even watching this crap. Ryder is never gonna be anything than an IWC midcarder. Why is he going over one of the few guys that has potential to actually be something in the WWE? It seems like the WWE is just going for the hot hand lately instead of booking for the future.


Putting Ryder over Zigger IS booking for the future.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I have to admit that Skyrim is looking awesome.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I wonder if we'll have that Michael Cole challenge tonight.


Next for 10 minutes. Cena and Miz won't last long, R-Truth will come out and all hell will break lose.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Ziggler could sell ice to an eskimo


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

What's it gonna be now?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Michael Troll Challenge


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Seems about right. That's how WWE books. Why make any champions look legitimate?


Just because your a Champion doesn't mean you always have to win a match.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> WWE Champion, Tag Team Champions and Intercontinental champions have all lost clean tonight, nice


 especially nice that Ziggler somehow owns the IC belt now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Theproof said:


> My god why am I even watching this crap. Ryder is never gonna be anything than an IWC midcarder. Why is he going over one of the few guys that has potential to actually be something in the WWE? It seems like the WWE is just going for the hot hand lately instead of booking for the future.


It's probably just to set up yet another title match where Dolph wins because they don't want to waste anyone else for another Dolph win.

And please let this recap be shorter then the four or five we had to sit through last week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Michael Cole challenge.
Maybe a backstage segment.
John Cena vs. Miz.
R-Truth interference.
End show.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Good sign that Ryder just beat Ziggler clean and Mason Ryan hasn't even been on the show. Maybe Ryder will continue to feud with Ziggler after all.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

DragonFighterFight said:


> WWE is so awful @TheRock doesn't even watch it.


WWE is so awful that you watch it.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

TheRealAlSnow Al Snow 
As it's Halloween I agreed to watch the scariest film ever, a real stomach churner, gives you nightmares for a long time.Brokeback Mountain.
:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

dynastynyy said:


> so because burger king sells more burgers than the mom and pop place around the corner from your house, that means burger king puts out a better product? fuck off.


No but it does make them more successful. You can complain about the product all you want, I do sometimes too, but it doesn't change the fact that it's the most popular and successful wrestling company in the world. They do what they gotta do to make money, and yes sometimes that kills the product but it keeps them in business.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

THE RECAP


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Pasab said:


> So, they have decided to drop Ryan for Ryder...


as it should have been in the first place. Ryan sucks


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sin_Bias said:


> especially nice that Ziggler somehow owns the IC belt now


Oh dear 

U.S Champion


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh boy. The 100th recap of this shit.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Ryder vs Ziggler for the US Title at SS with Ryder going over. Book it WWE.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So is Punk ever going to get revenge on Nash for what happened at Summerslam?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

This whole Kevin Nash/Triple H storyline has been a complete mess.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

broke my heart


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

By far the best match of the night.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

As an optimist, I can say that this Raw's been pretty sucky. 

Though it's not like the lot of you in here actually watches the show to enjoy it. Some of you will bitch no matter what. Fuck off.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

TripleG said:


> So is Punk ever going to get revenge on Nash for what happened at Summerslam?


anonymous raw gm'd


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Tonights Main Event: A Recap of last weeks Raw!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Really... we don't this long of a recap the WEEK AFTER IT HAPPENED!!!! Ugh...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HE BROKE MY HEART

its all about the game...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hhh is dead


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Kevin Nash should've put over CM Punk at NOC, not be in a rivalry with Triple H.

I wish they never injected Nash into this storyline in the first place and kept it "CM Punk vs. The World."


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What are the fans booing?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yay, Nash is rehired. :sad:


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

trips out for SS...p sure thats the result of a Nash botch, and not a storyline injury.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Big Daddy Cool Diesel


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

Yeah it's not going to happen tonight big surprise


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

5 weeks? hes on a holiday :lmao


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

'can i have your attention please?'


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't understand how Triple H is still the COO? Didn't Vince come out a few weeks back and "relieve" him of his duties?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I usually hate Cole but lately he's been pretty damn funny.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

inflammatory bowel disease


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Hmmm wonder where this will go...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

A shattered vertebrae? So Hunter is wheelchair bounded?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they bait & switching us on the oh so important Cole Challenge?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

dynastynyy said:


> trips out for SS...p sure thats the result of a Nash botch, and not a storyline injury.


No need to double book Survivor Series when they have the Rock coming back.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Anal bleeding?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Again, if a sniper just cut Cole down this would be the best Raw ever.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Just when I thought this Raw couldn't get much worse. fpalm

I really hope Cole gets fired.


----------



## BrokenWater (Sep 13, 2011)

Hurry up and get it over with cole.....


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Inflamatory bowel disease is going to trend and Vince is going to jump for joy.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

10 mins for Cole challenge and Miz vs Cena? the fuck?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

WWE sure does like asshole jokes. Life imitates art.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

What, no Anal Bleeding? i r dissapoint


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Waiting for him to mention Anal Bleeding.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

more stuff from vince....


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Didn't JR say he was going to be on this RAW on his twitter?


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Michael Cole is hilarious, best thing about the show so far. I wish he was a manager instead of a commentator


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Obvious Brock Lesnar shot there.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, that was retarded.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Brye said:


> Yay, Nash is rehired. :sad:


Party time


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

........................................


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Trolled by Cole again!!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cole is a great troll


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok that was funny
FUck you if you didn't laugh

DEPENDS


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

am i the only one who fully expected an anal bleeding comment from Cole for the Trips injury update?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

This sucks.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ugh, Cole with awful fucking laugh.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Think it was a time issue?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I wish they never injected Nash into this storyline in the first place and kept it *"CM Punk vs. The World."*


With Punk winning the heart of a diva by defeating her 7 evil exs:side:


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

jomo sighting with piggy! My night is made.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Morrison jobbing to Miss Piggy.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Jobber Morrison!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

It's Morrison and Melina!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

.......And it gets creepy.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

JoMo to ACTUALLY job to Kermit The Frog :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

JoMo with Piggy. So he upgraded?


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Melina will be pissed


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Where did Cole get Chyna's Maxi pads?


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Look at Jomo go! Wooo


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Jomo is gonna get raped.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

the muppets are bored...

morrrison :lmao


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

MORRISON


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

John Morrison to job to Miss Piggy.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

sorry miss piggy, i gotta job to do


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

job morrison


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Piggy is boss :lmao


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

YEAH FUCK OFF HORNSWOGGLE!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Morrison is on Raw as a giggolo. His status is greatly improving.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Now this is where I draw the line.

Thanks for overbooking WWE. No more Statler and Woldorf


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... that was great XD


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Ugh, Cole with awful fucking laugh.


Rather have the laugh than those god damn muppets.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Quick, simple backstage segment for Morrison. not horrible, but honestly that segment pretty much had fail written all over it.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ahhh, so we now know that the "P" in P.Smith's name stands for "Piggy".


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

SP103 said:


> Where did Cole get Chyna's Maxi pads?


LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What the fuck is this Muppet shit.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Piggy beating the shit out of Hornswoggle was the highlight of the show.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Um, what was that Cody pop? That was... good.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHA Kermit got bagged!


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

No Orton tonight


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Mrs. Piggy chopping Hornswoggle? FUCK YEAH!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

LOL @ Cody.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cody put a bag on his head :lmao


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

kermit has got a point :lmao tonight has been so random


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Kermit getting bagged = Highlight of the night


----------



## silverspirit2001 (Dec 14, 2010)

FIrst lol at cody, ever


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Theproof said:


> My god why am I even watching this crap. Ryder is never gonna be anything more than an IWC midcarder. Why is he going over one of the few guys that has potential to actually be something in the WWE? It seems like the WWE is just going for the hot hand lately instead of booking for the future.


If you were booking RAW, the company would go out of business in 4 months. Yeah, its so smart to not push a guy who get good crowd reactions and moves merchandise with regular fans (I definitely saw a few kids with Ryder headbands) and make him look good. 

You can bash RAW all you want but casuals care about Ryder. I don't give a **** that you don't like him but he's no longer just some IWC cult favorite.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The Depends may be the best thing about this episode. Not sure what that says about this show.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lol!


----------



## bluestar (May 10, 2011)

"Wrestlemeeenenenenniaaaa"

Haha that tickled me. He had a stroke halfway through.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

We needed more of that!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

ok that was funny


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

you cant see me may cause strokes in puppets


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Every time I change from the football game to RAW it's on a commercial break....


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

lmao that Statler and Waldorf joke was actually good.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

These muppet segments have been enjoyable enough.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Waldorf and Statler have been such a failure tonight.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> cody put a bag on his head :lmao


Even the biggest Muppet Hating, ICW hardass couldn't resist laughing at that.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

muppets > wwe corporate shills a.k.a posters


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So Cena/Miz get less than 5 minutes? This should be good


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Statler & Waldorf finally got a good line in. Thank you!


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Brye said:


> These muppet segments have been enjoyable enough.


Agreed. They've been fun.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

it was hilarious seeing cody put a special tiny bag for kermit's head :lmao

that was kinda cute and funny XD (in a good way)


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Eh why is there cups of water up next to Statler and Waldorf ?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

The humor in that specially designed paperbag! Lol.


----------



## CMIsaac (May 17, 2007)

This Snickers lady costume is CREEPY.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> So Cena/Miz get less than 5 minutes? This should be good


Still another 20 minutes scheduled..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Agreed. They've been fun.


Aside from the first one and gonzo's... they have been funny. The best was Piggy/Hornswoggle with Cody/Kermit and then the jab at Miz/Cena by the hekclers.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

CMIsaac said:


> This Snickers lady costume is CREEPY.


There's a girl at my work who looks like her. Seriously.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

How can anybody who watched most of the guests GM's say this has been shit? Do you not remember Ricky Hatton, Ozzy osbourne etc... Jesus christ. 

At least the muppets can perform in this setting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Let Statler & Waldorf tear Cena a new one please.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

SP103 said:


> Even the biggest Muppet Hating, ICW hardass couldn't resist laughing at that.


Dude are U serious? Why is it hard to believe that some people don't find that kinda stuff funny? I have nothing against it and I don't mind if people like it but to me it's not lol funny. I've seen the Muppets before and they are a lot more funny than what they have showed tonight. What I've seen so far is cheesy as hell.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> Eh why is there cups of water up next to Statler and Waldorf ?


Muppets run the risk of dry-rot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

SP103 said:


> Even the biggest Muppet Hating, ICW hardass couldn't resist laughing at that.


I didn't.

I don't see any appeal in the muppets being on the show. Maybe if the writers knew how to make a show they wouldn't have to resort to stuff like this to try & get a rating.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

why is this match starting so late? I smell a run in.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cena and his little jabs


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Miz getting the jobber entrance?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

RISE ABOVE HATE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mixed Reaction time. Must mean Cena is coming out!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I AM THE GUY DOING IT HERE EVERY NIGHT!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Unfortunately, that is true, John.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's getting to the point that Cena is often not getting a pop to even contend with the boos... turn him heel already.........


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Yawn zZzena


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

I am the guy here doing it every night, fuck off cena..

Still hoping for The Rock


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Cena ranting at the camera better be in WWE 12, or I'm not buying it.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Kabraxal said:


> Aside from the first one and gonzo's... they have been funny. The best was Piggy/Hornswoggle with Cody/Kermit and then the jab at Miz/Cena by the hekclers.


The Sheamus one was funny too, imo.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Cena you're the one asking for the rocks help? Why have a pop at him when coming out. You need the Rock.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TLC girl got the hat


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

You know who's also here every night, Cena? Michael Cole. What is your point?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

still going with the "i'm here every night" eh.
it's your job john!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, did Statler and Waldorf knocked Cena and Miz's wrestling ability?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Let Sweetums do a run in and kick Cena's ass.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> I didn't.
> 
> I don't see any appeal in the muppets being on the show. Maybe if the writers knew how to make a show they wouldn't have to resort to stuff like this to try & get a rating.


Well that's the thing. The Muppets haven't added much to the show since WWE is writing for them like they do every other guest host but all the normal stuff WWE would do has still been terrible tonight. Especially that Big Show/ADR borefest.


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> Eh why is there cups of water up next to Statler and Waldorf ?


You not see all the crackers they had to eat...


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

It's your job, John!


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

"I am the guy here, doing it every night"

too bad you fucking suck and no one likes you


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

paddyposh said:


> I am the guy here doing it every night, fuck off cena..
> 
> Still hoping for The Rock


cause he has no where else to go
no one but the little jimmies want him


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Brye said:


> The Sheamus one was funny too, imo.


It was, but I enjoyed the karate chop more  But yeah, when they've been with guys that roll with it better and act more tongue in cheek with it it worked... when they went too serious like Swagger/Ziggler it fell flat for me.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This whole Rock/Cena/Miz/Truth thing feels like a crappy re-run of an already disappointing WM program.



KuritaDavion said:


> Well that's the thing. The Muppets haven't added much to the show since WWE is writing for them like they do every other guest host but all the normal stuff WWE would do has still been terrible tonight. Especially that Big Show/ADR borefest.


This is pretty spot-on.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

A special start time for The Rock return show?


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

Surprisingly, the Muppets have brought life to what little this lackluster Raw has.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

lets go cenaCENA SUCKS


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Y2JFAN811 said:


> "I am the guy here, doing it every night"
> 
> too bad you fucking suck and no one likes you


Actually, quite a few people like him...very much in fact. 

Just not many on this board, myself included.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

You know what, why do people complain about the length of Cena's shorts? Have you guys seen SCSA's shorts?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Can the Miz go 2 for 2 for Concussions in HotAtlanta?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

I cant believe this was a main event match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

"Never before, never again, two superstars who will be against eachother at Wrestlemania teaming up"..

Erm Shawn Michaels and Stone Cold teamed up and held the Tag Titles months before they wrestled at Wrestlemania against eachother..


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

LETS GO CENA CENA SUCKS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

NikkiSixx said:


> You know who's also here every night, Cena? Michael Cole. What is your point?


Tremendous :lmao


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

crowd is now noisy at least


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

lmao Cenal looks like such a dork with those shorts.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> You know what, why do people complain about the length of Cena's shorts? Have you guys seen SCSA's shorts?


He never wrestled in them every week. 

and Austin is badass.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

DragonFighterFight said:


> WWE is so awful @TheRock doesn't even watch it.


Whine, whine, whine, complain, complain, complain, bitch, bitch, bitch. 

Do you know that's all you've been doing?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz will never ever be injured with the moveset he has. Nothing but safe moves that can be performed at home with almost zero chance of botching.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Woah when did Cena switch from jorts to camo too-short-shorts?


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Eh when does the USA clocks go back , just so i know how long raw will be on at 1AM for ?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i dont get why every appearance from a brand name needs to be fucking announced. Whatever happened to surprising the audience and letting shit just happen?

The constant advertising of Rock in 3 weeks, and Nash next week just takes shit away from the show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Serpent01 said:


> I cant believe this was a main event match at Wrestlemania.


And the PPV after that


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Same Old Shit. Same Old Shit.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I seriously hate it when they say that. There is absolutely nothing controversial about John Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why has Miz got "Be Miz" on the back of his trunks? Tha fuck?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cena should do the peoples elbow just for lulz


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

boring.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This show has been bad with the typical WWE crap. But The Muppets bombing like they did was just horrible to witness.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

These two just bore me whenever their paired together.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

heyimthemiz said:


> Eh when does the USA clocks go back , just so i know how long raw will be on at 1AM for ?


next weekend.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Miz really relies on DDTs and neckbreakers way too much.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice selling by Miz on that clothesline.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Miz got folded on that clotheline


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

heyimthemiz said:


> Eh when does the USA clocks go back , just so i know how long raw will be on at 1AM for ?




just this week bro. USA clocks go back this coming weekend


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Choke2Death said:


> Miz will never ever be injured with the moveset he has. Nothing but safe moves that can be performed at home with almost zero chance of botching.


And he'll never have a great match, and will always have to be carried to an even good match


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

This match is meh. I love the miz, he can put on a fantastic match. But not with Cena.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

This is poor because Cena isn't good in the ring unless he is in there with people who can wrestle, you'd think the WWE would know this.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Cookie Monster said:


> Why has Miz got "Be Miz" on the back of his trunks? Tha fuck?


"Be good. Be bad. BE MIZ." It was his catchphrase back during his _Real World_ days, actually.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Theproof said:


> These two just bore me whenever their paired together.


Boring, awful show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Can the Miz go 2 for 2 for Concussions in HotAtlanta?


Called it.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Something has to happen. They won't close the show out with just a cena win or cena beatdown surely?


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

So where the fuck is Truth?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

OK, I ask again. Has Cena EVER won with that move? If so, I've never seen it. 

Why should I think that would have ended the match?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

NikkiSixx said:


> "Be good. Be bad. BE MIZ." It was his catchphrase back during his _Real World_ days, actually.


Thanks, I never knew that. You learn something new every day so they say!


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

holy shit that looked painful


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Awesome DDT.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

R-truth coming out to help Miz beat down Cena. Rock saves.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> This match is meh. I love the miz, he can put on a fantastic match. But not with Cena.


His only fantastic match was with Bryan. All of his other matches were just OK.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

im calling a kermit run in


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

If Rocky is coming out, can he just come out now. 

Run in from Ghostface-Truth!


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

LMAO


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Truth


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena gonna get stabbed! :O


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

The fuck?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

R-Truth dressed up as Scream


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

scared the shit out of me


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

truth dressed up as the scream guy


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

LOL scream


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

I think its kinda embarrassing that the muppets were the only entertaining part of this raw, that's sad.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

9 minute overrun and it ends with cena making Miz tap? FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

There's Truth!


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

There's Truth!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Amber B said:


> I seriously hate it when they say that. There is absolutely nothing controversial about John Cena.


Agreed. They've been saying this about him for years. The bottom line is that he's not liked by a lot of people. Nothing controversial about that.

Controversial was 1997 coked out HBK. Not even including the Montreal Incident. It was getting to the point where I was waiting for him to come out naked, go to females on the audience and tell them to suck it.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Truth just came from trick-n-treating.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Here's R-Truth.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

And this is why no one gets over.e


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

THE MIZ JOBS!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't. :lmao
The Muppets as expected were the highlights of the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao So interference leads to.......Cena winning. Awesome.

And he kills Truth too. So why does he need the Rock again?


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Shocker!!!


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Miz taps out?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Would R-Truth have gotten away with it if it wasn't for those pesky kids & that meddling dog?


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

lol truth


----------



## vanderhevel (Jul 20, 2010)

so sick of seeing this shit, so tired of cena, for gods sake. i gotta go through like 10 more years of this shit? fuckin a


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Only Cena can get the drop on the guy who was getting the drop on him.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

R-Truth as Scream is epic.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena handled Miz and Truth fine on his own, what's the point of the tag match again?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Cena gonna stab someone! :O


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

So i was wrong =/, what a lame ending =/ Damn you supercena


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WHAT A SHOCKER CENA WINS


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Lawler: "It's R-Truth"

as if we didn't fucking know


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

What a lame ass ending. And Truth being in a costume? Like that was suppose to be unpredictable?


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

lmao why the fuck does Cena need Rock again?!?!

jesus christ the WWE is ran by idiots


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

F*CK THIS COMPANY!


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Rather questionable ending.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

what a grande finale


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was pathetic... the WWE is seriously out of touch about Cena and about wrestling in general. FUcking morons.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

so disappointing


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

Should of been the I Hate cena guy in the scream mask would of been better.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

What a shit ending to an overall shit show


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Gimme my shirt back!


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

what the fuck, is cena retarded? He's taking potshots at the rock in his camera closeups like theyre going at it 1-on-1 at SS.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

why does cena need the rock at ss?


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Yawn. Boring ending.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Cena beat Truth & Miz by himself....what does he need Rock for? 

That show was awful.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Can the new thread title be: "The Rock is Cena's Daddy"?


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

Stayed up to see rock, i am disappoint


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

What the fuck?

Cena just EASILY dispatched Miz AND Truth by himself. Troof even ran in and Cena shrugged it off like the Hulk shrugging off a bullet. He just buried the whole tag team.

Why the fuck does he need The Rock then? WWE just ruined the entire PPV build...


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lmao So interference leads to.......Cena winning. Awesome.
> 
> And he kills Truth too. *So why does he need the Rock again?*


Good point lol.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Um... And the Rock is needed... why again? Cena just took out both Truth and Miz by himself.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

So, why does Cena need Rock's help? The point should be to put heat on the Miz and Truth. They should be laying Cena out. But what do I know. ho hum ho hum.

lackluster Raw was lackluster.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

A 10 minute overrun.... for that? wtf


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> His only fantastic match was with Bryan. All of his other matches were just OK.


Well fantastic was a poor choice of words i should have said an entertaining match.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

Miz taps out and R-Truth gets beaten up. Somebody explain to me why Cena needs the Rock's help?


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Way to make Miz/R-truth a credible team to face Cena/Rock. such terrible booking.

Muppets were actually the highlight of the show.


----------



## Barnabyjones (Sep 21, 2011)

cena 1v2 winning against truth and miz every week is getting pretty old.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Silent Alarm said:


> Cena handled Miz and Truth fine on his own, what's the point of the tag match again?


This. WWE's booking is fucking retarded.


----------



## shattered_dreams (Feb 1, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> That was pathetic... the WWE is seriously out of touch about Cena and about wrestling in general. FUcking morons.


And you all will tune in next week........


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

One of the worst episodes of RAW I have ever seen.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

how are are brye I mean the WWE marks gonna defend this.

That ending made no sense.

Bad show.


----------



## Superboy-Prime (Feb 21, 2010)

LMFAO

Good ole Super Cena. Never needed a fucking partner in the first place.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Awful Awful show


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

CRAP SHOW


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

That was a bad ending even by raws standards


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boring show, only complement is there have been worse during this terrible run, but still too much garbage and the Muppets were just there for the most part, didn't make it worse but didn't add anything either. And the main event shows everything wrong right now with the whole Cena/Rock vs. Miz/Truth feud.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Pretty shitty RAW tbh


----------



## EdEddNEddy (Jan 22, 2009)

What was that voice when Cena was on the ring corner. I heard someone which sounded like Cole say get off me or something...of course that could have been R-Truth but that was weird.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

It should have ended with a miz/truth beatdown of cena. Then a rock runin THEN miz/truth beat the both of em. This way I know Miz/Truth could actually beat Cena. Not this bullshit.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

So why does Cena need The Rock's help again?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Fatcat said:


> Miz taps out and R-Truth gets beaten up. Somebody explain to me why Cena needs the Rock's help?


Did you watch the match last week? The Miz and R-Truth just kept Cena down and gave him no time to regroup. That's why.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Alex Riley*


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Gimme my shirt back!


I heard that too...WTF?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Theproof said:


> CRAP SHOW


We heard you the first 73287987378937893 times you said it, cunt.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

And he needs The Rock, why? He just dispatched Miz and Truth all by himself. Good going, WWE Creative. Great way to make the fans actually want to buy the Survivor Series ppv.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WWE counted on the muppets to save the show because they knew, they fucking knew that the show was boring as fuck already.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

Lackluster and fucking stupid ending to Raw, as per usual. 

Punk and ADR's segment should have closed the show.


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

Jioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon
Ceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

heyimthemiz said:


> To the tna marks
> WWE NXT > Any Tna show


the fuck does this have to do with anything?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

SP103 said:


> *Alex Riley*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Yea the Muppets are responsible for this piss poor episode alright.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Show thread rename - Henson's Muppets > Vince's Muppets. At least I know Henson's can be funny at times.


----------



## Grubbs89 (Apr 18, 2008)

very boring show tonight no HHH no nash no rock live....apart from CM Punk and Ryder vs ziggler not good IMO the ending with cena taking both miz and truth out was retarded for the build towards SS


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Fuckin hell. 

Why is ANYONE supposed to want to spend $45 now to see Superman bury 2 guys that he just already destroyed for free


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vBbQ61t-T0M


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Ah its the goon on vintage


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

I will say this, the muppets actually gave me a couple of chuckles here and there. They definitely WERE NOT the reason this show sucked. Thats all on WWE and their idiotic booking.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe the ending will encourage Truth and Miz to find more partners and they'll have a 5 on 5 tag match instead? 

You never know.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Just switched over to Ghost Hunters live. 

God damn...Kristen from GHI and Jael from Fact or Faked/Destination Truth are so hot.


----------



## DragonFighterFight (Aug 1, 2011)

Bobby Roode > WWE. Goodbye.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

TMPRKO said:


> What the fuck?
> 
> Cena just EASILY dispatched Miz AND Truth by himself. Troof even ran in and Cena shrugged it off like the Hulk shrugging off a bullet. He just buried the whole tag team.
> 
> Why the fuck does he need The Rock then? WWE just ruined the entire PPV build...


I don't get it either. It's not like Cena and Rock are going to lose anyway but at least keep the buildup interesting.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

shattered_dreams said:


> And you all will tune in next week........


and it will still be fucking garbage
and they will continue to be socially irrelevant

quit sucking vince off


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

Best part besides some of the muppets?


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

The Muppet's were the highlight of the show, to be truthful.


----------



## DocBlue (Jul 30, 2011)

Well that's it. I was with them up to the end but that ending... wow. I didn't think they could stoop so low. Cena wins 2v1 again. SS is going to be competitive when he teams up with the rock eh? I am done with this terrible terrible show once and for all now. Fuck Cena. Fuck Rock. Fuck the entire roster. Fuck WWE.


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

This raw was ASS


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Yea the Muppets are responsible for this piss poor episode alright.


i think the contention is that they really didnt add anything to the show, and that it provided at least 3 wasted segments.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

+ Muppets were fun
+ Punk/Del Rio stuff
+ Ryder/Ziggler
+ Tag match
+ Rock Segment was solid

- Cena winning so easy
- Show/Del Rio
- Swagger losing to Santino
- Punk/Henry not given time for a longer match


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Miss Piggy bitch slapping Hornswoggle made my night. 


The show was still shit though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

shattered_dreams said:


> And you all will tune in next week........


Maybe... I will DVR it and see if I actually watch it. I only watched this week for a friend who was busy and wondered about the Rock's role. I've dvr'd the last month's worth of material. Just not worth the headache to watch this shit live right now... god I want quality WWE back... what what what went sooooooooooo wrong....


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

Rickey said:


> Best part, besides some of the muppets?


Oh god. AJ is so precious. :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Muppet Segments by Grade

A+ Beaker/Christian/Sheamus
A+ Kermit and Cody Rhodes
A- Kermit and Ms Piggy with Vicky and BotchaSwags.
B Hornswoggle and Ms Piggy
B- Animal 
C Fozzy and Gonzo
F-Waldorf and Stadler (except for the dig on the Miz).


----------



## SaveTheWWEplz (Mar 1, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Fuckin hell.
> 
> Why is ANYONE supposed to want to spend $45 now to see Superman bury 2 guys that he just already destroyed for free


the answer to that is free streaming


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> You know what, why do people complain about the length of Cena's shorts? Have you guys seen SCSA's shorts?





Rickey said:


>


3rd favorite part. First goes to Sheamus and Beaker and second goes to Cody bagging Kermit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rickey said:


>


Oh AJ, its criminal that your not being pushed more


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I feel like I could have forgiven all the lacklustre booking tonight if they'd put the least bit of thought into how they were gonna use The Muppets. Give them a storyline backstage, like they're trying to find their seats and keep getting lost and interrupting other wrestlers' promos or something. Not just random, pointless, mediocre segments.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

> *To call John Cena a "shitty wrestler," you are an idiot. You know absolutely nothing about professional wrestling. If you think John Cena only has five moves are also an idiot. But thinking Cena only has (or knows) five moves is the stupidest thing a Cena hater could say today.
> 
> Go watch Bruno Sammartino, Hulk Hogan, or Stone Cold, they were all booked the same way.* As the top face, they had the most wins, were in the most main event feuds, and were the guy who the show (or company) is the most focused on.


Incorrect. Just wanted to point that out.


Brye said:


> -Swagger losing to Santino


That should be a positive. That retarded, down syndrome looking fuck should be gone from the company.


----------



## peter93 (Apr 27, 2010)

im not one to complain about raw but that ended was so pointless, what are creative thinking?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Incorrect. Just wanted to point that out.


It is all a proven fact.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

The ending with the ghost face mask :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Incorrect. Just wanted to point that out.
> 
> That should be a positive. That retarded, down syndrome looking fuck should be gone from the company.


I can't say it was a big problem of the show. I can't say I really mind Swagger. He can put on a real nice match when given time but I couldn't care less about his character or mic work.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

GeorgeCostanza said:


> and it will still be fucking garbage
> and they will continue to be socially irrelevant
> 
> quit sucking vince off


So, spend time watching a show that you know and expect to be fucking garbage?

You must have a fucking sad, pathetic life then.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

WHAT A SHIT SHOW
super cena winning again
show was obviously rated TV G
to kiddie
dolph lost
booring
predictable
lame


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

peter93 said:


> im not one to complain about raw but that ended was so pointless, what are creative thinking?


Thinking is a concept that is foreign to the creative team


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Just switched over to Ghost Hunters live.
> 
> God damn...Kristen from GHI and Jael from Fact or Faked/Destination Truth are so hot.


Jael is hot, I surprised that Josh Gates didn't any of that ass.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

peter93 said:


> im not one to complain about raw but that ended was so pointless, what are creative thinking?



What basically happened is Lex Luther and some other guy team up to attack Superman. Superman destroys them in one page of the comic, bundles them up, and tosses them into outer space killing them. 

Then just for added measure he calls on Batman to team up and batman uses the batwing to blow them up just for the fuck of it. 

There is absolutely 0 reason now to be interested in survivor series. The match went from potentially huge to meaningless.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Episode sucked, probably not gonna get Survivor Series now, I didn't like the Mupphets when I was a kid and I don't like them now, just really did not do anything for me outside of Christian and Sheamus, don't know what's going on here I'm not really impressed by WWE or TNA these days.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

itssoeasy23 said:


> It is all a proven fact.


Facts plz.


Brye said:


> I can't say it was a big problem of the show. I can't say I really mind Swagger. He can put on a real nice match when given time but I couldn't care less about his character or mic work.


Dude looks legit retarded out there. Last week when he was arguing with a fan it was the most unbelievable, yet hilarious thing I've ever seen. He's walking down the ramp, with this stupid looking serious face on, probably trying not to laugh. Then he looks at the crowd, and starts arguing with a guy. It's like the retard at school saying to everybody as they walk by "What you looking at bitch? I'll beat your ass."

He really needs to go to acting school. I was a fan of the guy a couple years ago, but his decline from World Champion to jobber is one of the fastest, and most impressive declines I've seen.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

WWE4Eva266 said:


> WHAT A SHIT SHOW
> super cena winning again
> show was obviously rated TV G
> to kiddie
> ...


See you next week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

With or without The Muppets, that show was a piece of shit.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Omega_VIK said:


> Jael is hot, I surprised that Josh Gates didn't any of that ass.


He's moved on to Rough Riding Ryder.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

same weak shit on Raw as usual. Muppets were the highlight as usual.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

nothing to see here guys
just your usual cena burrying talents and stealing the spotlight and hogging the main event even though he isn't the wwe champion nor #1 contendor while the wwe champion is getting burried by an overweight giant


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I usually never complain but tonight's show was garbage lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

scrilla said:


> same weak shit on Raw as usual. *Muppets were the highlight as usual.*


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol oops


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I didn't mind it. Wade Barrett got a win and CM Punk got to choke Del Rio. Fine by me.

By the way, where was that colossal douche Randy Orton? I didn't see him whatsoever, did I leave for 30 seconds and miss him? The show was infinitely better not having to suffer through him.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> We heard you the first 73287987378937893 times you said it, cunt.


Did hit a nerve?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I understand the purpose of The Muppets being there, but I thought every segment just insulted the viewers intelligence and made the wrestlers look moronic. Even small children that the show is aimed for know The Muppets aren't real. If I see someone arguing with a puppet, of course I am going to think it's pretty damn stupid, and in no way entertaining.

Hell, look at Jeff Dunham. He's probably the dumbest comedian ever.


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

CM punk's mic was cut off again.

Conspiracy.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Theproof said:


> Did hit a nerve?


at least Miz and R-Truth didn't randomly break up and aren't having a world title match against eachother next week with no build.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Headliner said:


> Facts plz.
> 
> Dude looks legit retarded out there. Last week when he was arguing with a fan it was the most unbelievable, yet hilarious thing I've ever seen. He's walking down the ramp, with this stupid looking serious face on, probably trying not to laugh. Then he looks at the crowd, and starts arguing with a guy. It's like the retard at school saying to everybody as they walk by "What you looking at bitch? I'll beat your ass."
> 
> He really needs to go to acting school. I was a fan of the guy a couple years ago, but his decline from World Champion to jobber is one of the fastest, and most impressive declines I've seen.


lmao true. Honestly he was doing a nice job from his debut until his title reign putting on good matches with Christian, Finlay, Kofi, even Dreamer. But once he won the belt they jobbed him like crazy while he was champ. Still shocked they had him beat Orton on PPV. Stopped giving a fuck since he's been in limbo ever since he went out of the title picture. Just strange booking to make a guy win MITB and then virtually give up on him as you make him champion.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Did hit a nerve?


Nah, you're just a repetitive idiot, Poofy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brye said:


> lmao true. Honestly he was doing a nice job from his debut until his title reign putting on good matches with Christian, Finlay, Kofi, even Dreamer. But once he won the belt they jobbed him like crazy while he was champ. Still shocked they had him beat Orton on PPV. Stopped giving a fuck since he's been in limbo ever since he went out of the title picture. Just strange booking to make a guy win MITB and then virtually give up on him as you make him champion.


He was never intended to be world champion, that's why his booking is so horrendous. They just gave him MITB because the WrestleMania MITB was ending and they wanted some jobber they had no plans for to win just so the case wouldn't overlap with the ones from the MITB PPV.


----------



## steamed hams (Sep 22, 2010)

scrilla said:


> at least Miz and R-Truth didn't randomly break up and aren't having a world title match against eachother next week with no build.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

scrilla said:


> at least Miz and R-Truth didn't randomly break up and aren't having a world title match against eachother next week with no build.


At least I know it will be more entertaining than the abomination we all saw tonight. Just terrible.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Thoughts the muppets were pretty bad, as expected, but it seemed like they tried to make up for it with some solid matches in Rio/Show and Ryder/Ziggler.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> Nah, you're just a repetitive idiot, Poofy.


All I gotta say is......


CRAP SHOW


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The good news: McIntyre beat Morrison on Superstars.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Zack-Dolph and the Hayes reference were all that was good about the show.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> The good news: McIntyre beat Morrison on Superstars.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

holy shit JoMo should retire.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Theproof said:


> All I gotta say is......
> 
> 
> CRAP SHOW


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Theproof said:


> All I gotta say is......
> 
> 
> CRAP SHOW


Is it really necessary to spam the thread with this?


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> The good news: McIntyre beat Morrison on Superstars.


:lmao holy shit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Theproof said:


> All I gotta say is......
> 
> 
> CRAP SHOW


You Missed Raw in Mexico, or any Raw that is pre-taped period.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Theproof said:


> All I gotta say is......
> 
> 
> CRAP SHOW


yes we know you hate the show. You told us 7,345 times already.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

This episode showed everything wrong about the WWE.

Rock does his promo, sells the match well and people are excited.

But instead going few steps forward... they went five steps backwards

Cena beats both of them with ease and just makes the hype pointless.

Plus, why is Truth in a mask??? Aren't they supposed to be badasses???

Just Epic FAIL WWE/


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Brye said:


> Is it really necessary to spam the thread with this?


My bad. I'm done.

But honestly, to the people bashing me for saying that it was a bad show. Tell me how this show is worthy of not being shitted on? From top to bottom it was forgettable.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Theproof said:


> My bad. I'm done.
> 
> But honestly, to the people bashing me for saying that it was a bad show. Tell me how this show is worthy of not being shitted on? From top to bottom it was forgettable.


Sheamus and Beaker


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

They should have done this for the ending


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> They should have done this for the ending


Sting wearing a Sting mask to disguise himself is completely useless.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> The good news: McIntyre beat Morrison on Superstars.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

This guy is doomed. :lmao


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Sting wearing a Sting mask to disguise himself is completely useless.



I don't watch TNA so I had never seen that video. Seeing a man take off a sting mask to reveal...Sting...that made me legit ROFL


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't know who thought that ending would be a good idea


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

MysticRVD said:


> I don't know who thought that ending would be a good idea


----------



## PunkDrunk (Jul 23, 2011)

if rtruth wore a sting mask idve marked the fuck out


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


>


----------



## dudeme13 (Oct 10, 2010)

steamed hams said:


>


WTF happened to Kurt Angle?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

kokepepsi said:


> They should have done this for the ending


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

dudeme13 said:


> WTF happened to Kurt Angle?


Lost his gillette fusion


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

TheF1BOB said:


> Plus, why is Truth in a mask???


Halloween maybe?


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

The only problem I had with the show was the ending. Cena should in no way stand tall over BOTH Miz and R-Truth at the end of the show.
There is no harm done with Cena getting his ass kicked by both guys in a handicap situation.

The rest of the show was fine. I liked the Muppets, sure if you went into serious mode you probably hated it but look at it for what it was suppose to be instead.


----------



## WWE4Eva266 (Oct 24, 2011)

god i hate super cena


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

I like the Mark Henry entrance, the camera angle from the back is cool.


----------



## sp00kyfr0g (Sep 7, 2010)

Pretty weak show. It kinda feels like WWE is just winging it until road to mania time. And except for a few flashing moments of brilliance, the muppets were disappointing. But not in a "i'm too grown up to see muppets!" kinda way, but in a "why did they let WWE writers write the muppets' scripts?" kind of way.

It was kind of like seeing your favorite actor in a horrible movie. You just want to scream at them through the screen and be "WHY?? Why would you accept this role?! You are ABOVE this!"


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

CONSPIRACY


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

WWE just doesn't take risks anymore. It really makes a bland show even worse. Bleh.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

AJ shouldve won that #1 contender match. Eve wins same old shit.
the TAG CHAMPS lost to two random guys thrown together. On the other hand it looks like barrett is being pushed!
santino won!! Over jack swagger! Oh glorious day!
Del rio and show might go down as the worst match of the year.
cena NEEDS the rock. for what? he looked pretty good tonight by himself. he beat miz WITH a truth interference.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

also, NO FUCKING BOOGEYMAN!?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

kokepepsi said:


> CONSPIRACY



It's me, Cena! It was me all along!


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> I don't watch TNA so I had never seen that video. Seeing a man take off a sting mask to reveal...Sting...that made me legit ROFL


Same it's genius really


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

StarzNBarz said:


> AJ shouldve won that #1 contender match. Eve wins same old shit.
> the TAG CHAMPS lost to two random guys thrown together. On the other hand it looks like barrett is being pushed!
> santino won!! Over jack swagger! Oh glorious day!
> Del rio and show might go down as the worst match of the year.
> cena NEEDS the rock. for what? he looked pretty good tonight by himself. he beat miz WITH a truth interference.


I think she needs a bit more build, although I would like to see her in the title picture very soon.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

Raw was all right except I _*really*_ fucking hate non-title matches where the champion looses.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Yuck.
> 
> I hope Cena beats him at Mania. I'm serious.


mad


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

It's a shame ADR / big show was non title match as I liked how long it got before commercials kicked in , they should do that more often !


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

They lost me with the whole Rock/Cena situation.

Why would Cena even need The Rock to face two guys he's already beaten with relative ease?

None of this shit makes sense and and is doing the opposite of a build up to Wrestlemania IMO.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Thoughts

- Rock's promo did what it needed to do. Nothing great but served its purpose.

- The Punk and Del Rio fued has been solid so far. Its fresh to see a WWE title fued not inloving Cena, Orton or HHH.

- From what I did see from the Muppets It didn't seem I was missing much

- Miz and Cena have no chemistry with each other what so ever. The match was slow, plodding and it seemed like the two were just going through the motions. The ending made Cena look to strong which begs the question why would Cena need The Rocks help if he can beat up both Miz and Truth by himself.

Obverall the show was just unevevntful.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW thoughts:

-The Rock brought it via satellite. He's going to team up with Cena. Now we should figure what to call their team. "The Rock and Fruity Pebbles Connection".

-CM Punk vs the ratings magnet Mark Henry. I thought it was weird that it took Ricardo Rodriguez to use his shoe on Henry to get the match disqualified. I was wondering how this feud was going to get heated and now it's getting there.

-Eve wins the Battle Royale to become the new #1 contender. I couldn't tell who eliminated themselves quickly in this one though. Beth Phoenix has a nice voice on commentary. On a side note, Chris Masters wrote on his Twitter that a certain Diva on Smackdown still has a job because she has "oral" relations to Michael Hayes. There was a Diva in this royale that dressed similar to Hayes. Hmmm...But my money is on Rosa Mendes.

-Barrett and Cody Rhodes defeat Air Boom. I'm guessing this will lead to another match for the Tag Titles. But where was Cody's classic IC Title???

-Big Show defeats Del Rio with his knockout punch. CM Punk comes out and does the Anaconda Vice and forces Del Rio to give him a rematch for the WWE Title. Cool.

-Santino Marrella defeats Jack Swagger with the help of the Beaker Muppet.

-Zak Ryder defeats Dolph Ziggler. No Mason Ryan in sight though.

-John Cena defeats The Miz even though Miz had help from R-Truth. What a way to make the big threat look weak to Cena and The Rock. Odd ending.

My favorite Muppet segments were the opening (Kelly Kelly kissing Kermit), Christian/Sheamus/Beaker, and Piggy/Morrisson/Kermit/Cody Rhodes ones. Those got me laughing.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Worst Raw of the year so far, it reminded of one of the Raws from 2009.

Now I love the muppets I really do, I am 28 years old and they have been apart of my childhood, but they didnt really gel on this show, it all seemed all too cringe worthy.

The Rock appearing via satalite AGAIN! I really hope he actually apears on more shows than he does via satalite, its not like he doesnt have enough money to fly out to them. Although if hes sorting out business then he should have never made an appearence at all. Wait till hes free then send him over.

The Crowd was actually good, you can tell there was a spark in them but nothing on the show really lit it.

Now I dont usually complain about how bad a Raw or Smackdown event is, in fact I always am quite positive about the shows as there is always something redeeming about it, but this is certinally the worst Raw since 2009 - 2010, Its like the WWE are going back to bad habbits, they dont realise that they can make the audience wake up, the CM Punk shoot and storyline proved that, there are people out there telling you what they want but are not geting it. I am not talking about the IWC, I am talkig about the fans who pay good honest money to come to your shows and actually pay for you PPV, and if they are chanting disaproval you cant just carry on that way. Hell even half the kids in the audience looked bored as hell.

If I have to find one redeeming factor it was the Ryder vs Ziggler match, not a huge fan of either of them although I am warming to Ziggler lately.

Maybe I am being a bit too harsh I mean the Beaker/Christian/Sheamus segment is what we all was waiting for and we got it, so I am happy about that.

Overall this Raw gets a 3/10


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

That was a pretty bad show. And I'm usually positive.

*The Good:*
- Zack Ryder/Ziggler match. It was entertaining and enjoyable and you can't help but root for Ryder. Ryder is really getting over especially with his catchphrases. Ziggler is developing some new character moves also like his own superkick which looks awesome when he does it. Good match, good ending. Ryder finally get's a clean win over Ziggler in a good contest.
*
The Bad:*
- It wasn't terrible but... I don't overly care that The Rock gives his promo's over satelite, but the promo was pretty bland an uninspiring. Maybe I built it up too much in my mind, but it was very meh-ish, even from a Rock fan myself.

- Divas match was about as expected. Don't they have to go over the TOP rope to be eliminated? I counted at least two that went through the middle ropes. But whatever, no one cares anyway, right? Although Kelly Kelly shaking her ass in both Bellas' faces was a highlight.

- The tag match wasn't bad. In fact I really liked the Bourne-into-attempted-wasteland then counter, then the Air Bourne-into-wasteland ending. Cody looked solid. Barrett looked good here. My problem is this. You have everyone bag the tag-team being weak for years. Then you package a team together in Air Boom, a team who's won the championship and doing OK, only to be beaten by two singles guys put together for the first time. This is why you can't take the tag division seriously. 

- I expected the Muppets to bring the cringe-worthy, 13 year old humor, and guess what! THEY DID! The only passable part where I cracked a smile was the Sheamus segment "couldn't make the family reunion" part. Other than that though...This is exactly the sort of crap that makes me embarrassed to watch it with non-fans.

- So Santino beats Swagger. As if Swagger needed to look even weaker then what he already does.


*
The f*cking ugly:*
- The Del Rio/Show match. What was that? Show started out by dominating, then Del Rio put on a sleeper hold which lasted a good few minutes whilst you can CLEARLY see him talking into Show's ear the whole time. The rest of the match followed the: Show throws him off, hits him a few times, then Del Rio applies another hold. But worst of all, came with Show BEATING Del Rio. Yes, the guy that needs heat, the guy that despretley needs to be built up more as a credible champion, is defeated CLEAN by an "still injured" Big Show. I mean f*cking seriously.

- The worst moment of the night came with *cue drumroll* *John Cena*. The Miz match itself was OK. No issues there. But the ending was just pure crap and made no sense. So Truth tries to interfere in the crowd to no avail, and what, walks off? Then Cena proceeds to make Miz tap like a little bitch after less than 5 seconds flat. If you thought the previous champion, the guy who MAIN-EVENTED WRESTLEMANIA 27, was going to last 10 seconds to a Cena STF, hell, you were wrong. Once Cena had made Miz tap like a little bitch, Truth then comes in and get's OWNED by Cena with an AA, and a few "you can't see me's" for good measure. Cena gives a smile as if nothings happened, then we end the show (would it kill Cena to at least look angry after the match, I mean, these guys cost him a championship, didn't they?). Oh, but Cena's smiling! Happy days!

So you have both guys totally embarrassed by Cena. Why bother with Rock at Survivor Series? he should of just picked Ryder or gone solo. Miz should have been given the cheap interference victory. If Cena can handle Miz/Truth single-handily, then what chance do they have with Rock alongside him?

*Thoughts:*
- How good would a (both faces) Ryder/Christian tag team be? It'd remind me of Edge/Christian when they were at their best?

- I took nothing from the show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I can already tell you that ADR vs Big Show lost a ton of viewers. Even I wanted to stop watching RAW. Instead, I skipped it.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

That show was God awful. One of the worst Raw's in quite some time. I should have known it was going to be bad, when even The Rock's promo felt uninspired. I can't believe that they didn't re-shoot his entire promo. He seemed to be flubbing lines, tripping over words and forgetting what he was supposed to say.

Here's the rest of my thoughts.

-Big show vs. Del Rio seemed to go on forever. The match was slow, boring, too long and both guys looked like they didn't know what to do. After every spot, it looked as though they were looking for eachother to make the next move, but neither wanted to go first.

-Zack Ryder wins over Ziggler again? Wow...what are they doing? Unbelieveable.

-The Muppet segments were, for the most part, pretty good, but some were just embarrassing to see the wrestlers interacting with them.

-I'm bored of CM Punk. They have totally ruined his character. The babyface Punk just doesn't work.

-Recapping the HHH/Nash beatdown. I guess they had to show it again, just in case you missed the ten times they showed it over and over last week.

-Cole vs. JR was promoted all weekend, hyped on Raw, talked about the entire night and then told that JR was "not there", yet when Cole talked about why he wasn't there, he had all this information regarding JR's situation. If Cole had that information prior to the show, why did they keep promoting the match, when they knew it wasn't going to take place. That made no sense whatsoever. Time constraints or not, it was total bait and switch.

-Cena vs. Miz. What did I miss? Not much I'm sure. I turned it off and went to bed, trying to erase the memory of what I just watched for the past two hours.

Ugh.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Besides the muppets and Ryder/Ziggler, this show was pretty bad.

I used to mark for The Big Show big time. Now he's just some fat slob who tries his hardest to make his opponents look terrible. No doubt when the ratings plummet in that segment, Del Rio will be wrongly blamed. Please Show, go away and never come back. 

Awesome Truth getting demolished 2 on 1 by John Cena has to be one of the most counter-productive things they've done in a while. If Cena can beat Awesome Truth by himself, why is Rock needed exactly? 

I was actually looking forward to the Michael Cole challenge. They spent the entire episode talking about it and then it doesn't even happen. Bizarre. 

It's moment of truth time for Raw. I'm still enjoying SD, but I'm tempted to start skipping large chunks of Raw.


----------



## Roler42 (Nov 9, 2010)

honestly? i didn't mind this RAW, anything with the muppets on it is watchable

it was just a halloween RAW, that's all, only this once i'm giving them a free pass

now that this RAW is out of the way... time for them to get their shit together... it's ridiculous that AGAIN they're forgetting to promote their stupid ppvs and leaving them for the last week fpalm

even more ridiculous that the 2 "biggest" promotions in the world are making all these childish mistakes, both in booking, storytelling and promoting...


----------



## 5th-Horseman (Apr 12, 2011)

An absolute abortion of a show was this. I usually am quite prepared to stick up for shows, and see the positives, but if some prat tries to tell me I am being some kind of "IWC hater" by disliking this show, they can kindly remove there head from there ass.

Just awful, I didn't even mind the concept of the Muppets on Raw. What I do have a problem with is the craptacular build for the next PPV. Seriously, I can barely think of a way to make CM Punk look like a more of a bellend. Getting a title shot for what exactly? Attacking a heel when his back is turned. Stunning booking, wow Punk looks like a real swell guy there. The whole Cena Miz thing was so predictable, but so utterly stupid also. I went on an uber rant about this in another thread but. For gods sake, can we at least please _pretend_ Miz and R Truth are some kind of threat? I know it is the idea of Cena/Rock teaming which is doing the buys, but what possible advantage is their to making the 2 challengers look like complete and utter dorks? This goes back to a point so many have made. It's like they are trying to lose money, to reduce buys. You have, to all intents and purposes, the only guy who really draws in pro wrestling coming back (Rock). And they are fucking it up. It is actually quite tough do this, all you need to do is have some video packages, a few decent promos. Instead they sent out a poster saying he was wrestling 2 months before they announce it, act like it's some kind of shocker when they actually do announce it, and then instead of making the build interesting they have the Rock do some pre recorded promo with a greying beard. The reason why I am so pissed off is that it could so easily be so good, instead this is descending into a complete waste of Rock, a complete waste of Cena, and just a complete multitude of shit booking.

Whilst the booking side was complete wank, you add this to the fact that they basically just forgot about the Jim Ross/Michael Cole thing, had Jack Swagger lose for no readily apparent reason, felt the need to announce Kevin Nash has resigned, despite the fact he has been on Raw almost weekly for 2 months, along with a whole other basket of crap. NO BUYS~


----------



## Booze (Sep 3, 2010)

No chance was it the worst of the year. The worst was the Raw with the Rock's first taped promo on Cena (I say that, because it's the only thing I can remember from it). Worst crowd I've ever heard at a WWE event.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I didn't think it was possible but I think Swagger is getting even worse on the mic over time


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

There's a reason it's been called "Rawful". Show was garbage and it wasn't because of the Muppets. The ending was so predictable and counterproductive it's not even funny.


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

I know big shows a big lad. But there is no excuse for him being allowed to get into that shape.

He's not going to get into the shape he was 12 - 15 years ago but he could try.


----------



## kennedyniles (Oct 16, 2011)

I was actually really looking forward to this RAW. I did enjoy it, but there were several dissapointments:
- The Rock not showing up in person
- No appearance by the Boogeyman, which I was really hoping for and looking forward to
- Sheamus beating up Christian again  
- No J.R. vs Cole
- The Divas Battle Royal being so short and AJ not winning even though I knew she wouldn't
- Not enough muppets!

I have to admit, though, I thought R-Truth in the Scream costume was awesome!! lol


----------



## MR.BOTCHAMANIA (Oct 28, 2011)

kennedyniles said:


> - No J.R. vs Cole


That was the highlight. Although this probably means it will be at SS.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

MR.BOTCHAMANIA said:


> That was the highlight. Although this probably means it will be at SS.


".....................DAMN!"


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Great Ziggler - Ryder Match. Loved the Muppets. Show was really good in comp. to last few months and HHH's 15 min promos and spotlight hogging. Only downer was the Rock via satellite. He wasn't that good, nor there was any surprise as we already knew this sincle like Last month.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Pretty bad RAW last night with some astoundingly atrocious booking decisions (Swagger losing for no reason, Big Show going over Del Rio, and the complete lack of anything regarding the Nash/Trips angle) only decent thing that happened was the Ryder/Ziggler match.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What pissed me off is that WWE typically just stays within the Wrestling bubble, for better or worse, and if they make wrestling bad, I'm used to it. Last night, they ventured outside of that & ruined something else that I love in The Muppets. It was just sad to watch.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Were the Muppet segments/jokes intentionally unfunny?


----------



## hartlc (Jul 8, 2010)

There needs to be a lot more build for Survivor Series. Right now I feel like I pissed away a lot of money on something I was so excited about. And I just wanna comment on the Big Slow. Look at pictures from him in the nWo back in 96 and 97. He was pretty damn skinny, now hes just a fat ogre that puts on horrible matches. He needs to retire.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

hartlc said:


> There needs to be a lot more build for Survivor Series. Right now I feel like I pissed away a lot of money on something I was so excited about. And I just wanna comment on the Big Slow. Look at pictures from him in the nWo back in 96 and 97. He was pretty damn skinny, now hes just a fat ogre that puts on horrible matches. He needs to retire.


I think he had a pretty great match with Mark Henry last week at Vengeance. And he's bound to be bigger than he was in 1996 seeing as that was 15 years ago.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Really liked the Ryder/Ziggler match and marked for the chants he got. I thought the way Punk made Del Rio accept the match was pretty cool. Didn't see it coming even if it was probably obvious to most. Muppets stuff was fun, imo. Especially the Beaker/Sheamus segment. Thought that was awesome.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

I started watching wrestling again after that CM Punk shoot but my interest is dwindling very quickly with shows like this. Really enjoyed Ziggler & Ryder, the ending was original and Ryder's new chant is awesome. Punk & ADR is coming along nicely, loving the way Ricardo is used in this storyline.

Can't see myself purchasing SS at this moment in time. How many episodes of RAW are left before Survivor Series?


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Rrrh, recording started an hour late because of the stupid time differences. What did I miss in the first hour?

Anyway, the Muppets were sometimes funny, mostly bad. However I heard there was a Beaker/Sheamo reunion so I'm holding out for that


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Why did Cena say at the end "I'll see you at Survivor Series daddy"?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Was i the only person who imagined Melina raging over the Morrison and Miss Piggy segment? lol.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Any body defending the muppets should refer to adramleach's sig.


i like the non-wwe written muppets stuff but they have no place on a wrestling program.


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

The Beaker/Sheamus stuff was good, everything else was bad. For a brief moment I thought The Rock's no would be genuine and make things interesting, the shown waned as soon as I realised it wasn't.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Any body defending the muppets should refer to adramleach's sig.
> 
> 
> i like the non-wwe written muppets stuff but they have no place on a wrestling program.


This. I like the Muppets, I even said I had no problem with them being on before the show but that, that just sucked. It didn't work at all and I didn't find hardly any of the segments funny. 

Overall, I found this a pretty awful show to be honest and I'm positive about RAW most of the time. A lot of it was dull and Del Rio/Big Show was brutal. Thankfully, wrestling isn't like that every week.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Some of the Muppets segments weren't too bad to be honest. I'd be lying if I was saying it was a good show, mediocre with questionable booking - again - would be the best description.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

It was an utter, and horrible butchering of any and all future talent last night. They job Del Rio out like a chump, Swagger is made to look like a retard, Ziggler loses once again, Miz and Truth job to Cena ALONE, and even the highly over tag champs lose to a random team (I'm assuming they'll lose the titles thanks to Bourne's suspension)... they job talented people out TO FUCKING PUPPETS and Santino. It was just a disaster. I honestly don't understand who's doing the booking? It's like they're actively trying to keep anyone from gaining momentum or becoming more relevant. Also, is that Beaker fella a legit retard? Most of the Muppet parts were embarrassing, but the weird thing is, the most entertaining part of the show was the bit with Hornswaggle and the Beaker/Sheamus part was pretty funny too. One of the worst (yeah) RAWs in recent history. I'm not the whiny type either, I usually defend the show, but this... JESUS. This is my first time that I actually shit all over RAW. Then again, this was the first time in my life that I've seen Muppets.


----------



## hahawas (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't judge wrestling shows based on:"... buried..." or "this makes no sense, why did ... beat ...clean, he's supposed to be champion"etc. I base it on whether i was entertained for 1 1/2 hours. 

This Raw was SO BORING it was unbelievable. Everything from muppets to the disappointment of Rock not even bothering to show up. It wasn't even a live stream! Every segment lacked something that kept me entertained and wanted me to watch more. If you compare this to 10 years ago it's a drastically different story. Raw back then kept you hooked and entertained for the *entire* duration of the show.

Worse Raw of the year IMO


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> Swagger is made to look like a retard


Heh, they don't have to do anything to make him look like one, he does it on his own. 

I remember being a Muppets fan when I was young..er, but I don't remember any of their films or shows. Were the segments involving them really unfunny on purpose or they just really really suck? I couldn't decide. I mean, seriously, the part with 'You know what's worse than Michael Cole? Nothing.' was really cringeworthy and had me scratching my head, couldn't decide if they seriously thought this was something funny/entertaining or the whole point of the Muppets is that they make terrible jokes and 5 year olds laugh at them.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

lol people take this shit way too seriously.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't find anything bad about RAW at all. you guys take this shit too seriously lol


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Cycloneon said:


> I didn't find anything bad about RAW at all. you guys take this shit too seriously lol


It wasn't a perfect show but it was enjoyable where I was sitting.

Don't get the hate at all really.

Just a fun show.


----------



## Kurt Angel4 (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't belive people are actually sitting here on this forum defending the muppets rather than the wrestling... enjoy your product I'm out!


----------



## The Haiti Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Kurt Angel4 said:


> I can't belive people are actually sitting here on this forum defending the muppets rather than the wrestling... enjoy your product I'm out!


Ok bye, thanks for passing through


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else but I find it pretty hilarious how every week we have the same gathering of posters claiming Raw was the worst of the year. I mean, every single Raw for the last 4 months has been shit, right?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Pretty weak show for me. The booking decisions just made me scratch my head tbh. I'm not usually one for whining about Raw every week but I'm finding it hard to find anything worthwhile about this one. Air Boom suffered a second straight defeat, Ziggler lost again, Swagger looked silly, ADR is pretty much nothing at this point, Cena destroyed Miz and Truth on his own, the Muppets were there, Rock was on for a few minutes at the start of the show and that's about it really. Hopefully next week is better although I have a feeling we won't get much of anything until this 3 hour Rock special where they'll then go for the hard sell and hype the shit out of SS. Taking away all the smarky analysis of who went over and who didn't etc, entertainment wise, it was just OK imo with a few funny moments (see Seamus and his cousin) and a few awkward ones too (see Kermit, Piggy, Vicker and Swagger for that).


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Everyone should be happy we only had to deal with that Kevin Nash shit for like 2 minutes. :side:


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Brye said:


> Everyone should be happy we only had to deal with that Kevin Nash shit for like 2 minutes. :side:


Why should I be happy when he's scheduled for next week and probably going to be in a feud/match with my favorite wrestler that's making even me not want to watch said favorite wrestler? Nash just needs to fuck the hell off. He's been nothing but an unnecessary and irrelevant hinderance. If they weren't going to use him for Punk to bring down then why involve him at all? Ugh. Just get him the fuck away. I'd rather Trips just be off TV than be involved with him.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> Why should I be happy when he's scheduled for next week and probably going to be in a feud/match with my favorite wrestler that's making even me not want to watch said favorite wrestler? Nash just needs to fuck the hell off. He's been nothing but an unnecessary and irrelevant hinderance. If they weren't going to use him for Punk to bring down then why involve him at all? Ugh. Just get him the fuck away. I'd rather Trips just be off TV than be involved with him.


I hear you with that dude. I'm glad they ended the Punk/Nash because it was just getting horrible. I seriously used to be a huge Nash fan but he's just gotten irritating since his return.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Starbuck said:


> Why should I be happy when he's scheduled for next week and probably going to be in a feud/match with my favorite wrestler that's making even me not want to watch said favorite wrestler? Nash just needs to fuck the hell off. He's been nothing but an unnecessary and irrelevant hinderance. If they weren't going to use him for Punk to bring down then why involve him at all? Ugh. Just get him the fuck away. *I'd rather Trips just be off TV than be involved with him.*


Pretty strong words there, '*buck*. 

Sadly, I have to agree. And yes, last night's Raw sucked quite badly. There were a few moments here and there, a Punk facial expression, a Zack Ryder chant ("WE WANT RYDER-WOO! WOO! WOO!", lol) and some things with the Muppets, especially the Sheamus bit, but overall it was something of a trainwreck to watch. Especially from a strict booking and writing perspective.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

DesolationRow said:


> Pretty strong words there, '*buck*.


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

Last night was awesome, anyone who disagrees lacks a soul.


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

I actually enjoyed this Raw. The Muppets segments were funny and I found most matches to be decent. ADR losing and Cena making Awesome Truth look like fools didn't even bother me, to be honest.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> I didn't find anything bad about RAW at all. you guys take this shit too seriously lol


lol you gotta be kidding, you didnt find ANYTHING bad about Raw? so you didnt see the delrio/show match? you didnt see those mediocre puppets segments (other than shemus/beaker) you didnt see the two "badasses" responsible for the whole roster walking out because of an "unsafe working environment" job to john cena ALONE? ok...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Now THIS is what Statler & Waldorf should have been like throughout the show. 

They probably should have tacked this onto the end.


----------



## Wild Pegasus (Jan 2, 2011)

attitudEra said:


> lol you gotta be kidding, you didnt find ANYTHING bad about Raw? so you didnt see the delrio/show match? you didnt see those mediocre puppets segments (other than shemus/beaker) you didnt see the two "badasses" responsible for the whole roster walking out because of an "unsafe working environment" job to john cena ALONE? ok...


Nope. I liked the whole show too. Del Rio and show was a pretty good match. I liked the stuff with the Muppets. and, also, learn to spell.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Now THIS is what Statler & Waldorf should have been like throughout the show.
> 
> They probably should have tacked this onto the end.


:lmao 

Fucking agree, Statler and Waldorf.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Headliner said:


> What a lame ass ending. And Truth being in a costume? Like that was suppose to be unpredictable?


Well...Did you PREDICT he'd be dressed up as the SCREAM guy? 



It was DIFFERENT, I suppose.

Still....Would've been more Epic to see a beatdown of Cena with Truth still wearing the Mask and costume.



And while Cena taking care of both men sucked, this could pretty much end up with the Awesome Truth getting the win at Survivor Series.


(right?  )


This RAW doesn't even deserve a recap from me. It was truly "RAWFUL". I have nothing against the Muppets but I just don't give a shit about them; never had, never will.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

WWE had so much going 6 weeks ago Ziggler Swagger, Ziggler Ryder, The Heel team, Air Boom, Uso's, Hawkins Rekks, Awesome Truth actually being intresting, The text which dropped down as being sent by Nash when it could have been drawn out longer as a story item, Trips Punk being too soon, Punk breaking everything that origianlly defined this storyline, Laurnitius not actually being allowed to go into full corporate leader mode I was certain they were going the route where the big reveal was that he was the one who filed the injunction on Vince and vice versa the no confidence on Triple H but instead they just made him GM and forgot all about the roots of the story. WWE has just dropped all development in all areas no promo time or backstage segements for the mid card (Ziggler Ryder, Diva's and the tag teams being forced to use youtube videos and twitter to develop their fueds and characters instead of being allowed to flesh out on TV its like WWE has forgotten the so called greatest superstar of all time Shawn Micheals was allowed to flesh out in a tag team and develop and eventually develop even more in the mid card its the same situation with the Hardy's and [email protected]


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

The WWE buried themselves by having "The Muppets" on. Shows how much they trust their own talent.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

Monday has Raw in Liverpool, England, which will air worldwide on a tape delay. We should have the show rundown on the site before the show airs. Kevin Nash returns as a wrestler on the show and Brodus Clay will also be wrestling on the show. There is also a Smackdown brand show in Newcastle, England on Monday so the crossover of Smackdown guys on Raw will be less than usual, if at all.

from : http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-...-cain-vs-junior-hypewhy-noc-didnt-drawlashley

look like the smackdown star will not be on raw this week.

my Predict for raw this week.

Eve with kelly kelly beat Beth for the diva champion.

Brodus Clay beat John Morrison.

Dolph Ziggler and Jack Swagger beat Kofi Kingston and Zack Ryder for the wwe tag team champion.

John Cena beat R-Truth.

Kevin Nash beat CM Punk.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

^ Eve is not beating Beth Phoenix. 

And Nash will probably not wrestle until Survivor Series.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Now THIS is what Statler & Waldorf should have been like throughout the show.
> 
> They probably should have tacked this onto the end.


This is so damn epic. Repped.


----------

